# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  قروب المطلقات ج 2

## mini_bunny

أهلين. بنات قروبنا الاول سكروه ويوم جفته مغلق قلت بسوي واحد ثاني بسرعه. 


وهاي روابط حلوه اسمعوها وطبقو 



وقت لايرد فيه الدعاء 


دعاء من دعاء به استجاب باذن الله


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## SoOoOo

هلا حبيبتي . 
تسلم ايدج  :12:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

السلام. عليكم ثانكس أختي النونو

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

مرحبا بنات

تسلمين ميني ع الروابط يزاج الله خير

واليوم الجمعه تحروا ساعة الاجابه

ومبروك عليكم التجمع اليديد  :Smile:

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاء الله هالتجمع ما أجوف ولا وحده فيكن كل وحده بيت ريلها وحياه حلوه ويديده 

وبالنسبة للجامعه يتناقشون فموضوعي. وآمل بسيط بس أنا أملي لربي كبير وإنشاء الله خير 



ويوم سمعت الروابط جد استأنست وحسيت بتفائل اكثر. 


وبعد أمسات كنت أصيح. وصلني بي سي عن تجارب بنات فالزواج وتسير الامور وجي 

1. قراءة سورة الانبياء 
2 الإكثار من الاستغفار 
3 الوضوء الدائم 


أنا عني يومين طبقت والباجرر اتصلت فيني وحده من الجامعة أتقولي بنجوف موضوعج وانا بسعى عليه وهم قبل ما سولي سالفه وكل ما افقد الأمل يتصلون ويقولون بنراجع جد بنات والله ما اجذب عليكم طبقو هالشي. وانا متفائله ماعد انه الكل يجوف الامر ميئوس منه

----------


## mini_bunny

اللهم يا من فلقت البحر لٍ موسى وانطقت في المهد عيسى اسألك باسمك العظيم وسلطانك القديم و أسالك اللهم بقدرتك التي حفظت بها يونس في بطن الحوت ورحمتك التي شفيت بها ايوب بعد الإبتلاء أن لاتبق لي هما ولاحزنا ولاضيقا ولاسقما إلا فرجته وإن أصبحت بحزن ...فأمسيني بفرح ,, و إن نمت على ضيق فأيقظني على فرج وإن كنت بحاجه فلا تكلني إلى سواك وأن تحفظني لمن يحبني وتحفظ لي أحبتي .. اللهم إنك لاتحمل نفسا فوق طاقتها فلا تحملني من كرب الحياة مالاطاقة لي به وباعد بيني وبين مصائب الدنيا كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب .... إلهي .. يامن بِيدهِ حياتي .. يامن إِليه يرْجعُ أمرِيْ كلّه .. ربي بيدك سعادتيْ وشقائيْ ..ربيْ أسعد قلبي ،ربي أسعد قلبي،ربيْ أسعد قلبي.. اللهم اِنّي مؤمن انه ان اجتمعت الدنيا على ان ينفعوني بشئْ ..لن ينفعوني إِلا بشئ قد كتبته لي .. ولو اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى اَنْ يَضُرُّونِيْ بِشَئْ .. لَنْ يَضُرُّونِي إِلاّ بشئ قَدْ كَتَبْتَهُ لِيْ .. رَبّي اِنْ فِي قَلْبي حَاجَاتْ كَثِيرَه.. لا أَسْتَطِيعُ البَوْحَ بِهَا لأِحَد سِوَاكْ .. اَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ سِرّيْ وما يُضْمِرُه قَلْبِي .. رَبّيْ بِكلمَةْ ( كُنْ ) مِنْك تَسْعَدْ حَيَاتِي ..رَبّيْ قُلْ لِأُمْنيَاتِي كُونِي ..رَبّيْ قُلْ لِأُمْنيَاتِي كُونِي .رَبّيْ قُلْ لِأُمْنيَاتِي كُونِي .. فَإِذَا كُنْتَ أَنْت مَعِيْ ..لَآ أَحْتاجُ سِوَاكْ .. أامييين { يافارج الهمّ وياكاشف الغم فرّج همي ويسرّ أمري و أرحم ضعفي و قلة حيلتي وأرزقني من حيث لاأحتسب يارب العالمين } ببركة الصلاة على محمد واله الطاهرين قال الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم: { مَن أخبَرَ الناس بِهذا الدعاء فَرج الله هَمه 
اقرا هذا كل يوم وكل ما كانت لك حاجة 
ولا تنسانا من الدعاء

----------


## mini_bunny

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ,,

الهدف من الموضوع / مدح وثناء على الله سبحانه وتعالى فربنا هو أهل الثناء والمجد ,


لا إله إلا الله الرحمن الرحيم الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر الخالق البارئُ المصور الغفار القهار الوهاب الرزاق الفتاح العليم ,
لا إله إلا الله القابضُ الباسطُ الخافضُ الرافعُ المُعز المُذِل السميع البصير الحَكمَ العدل الّلطيفُ الخَبيرُ الحَليم العَظيم الغفورُ الشكورُ العَليُّ الكَبيرُ ,
لا إله إلا الله الحَفيظُ المُقيتُ الحَسيبُ الجليلُ الكَريمُ الرّقيبُ المُجيبُ الوَاسعُ الحَكيمُ الوَدُودُ المجيدُ البَاعثُ الشَّهيدُ الحَق الوَكيلُ القَوي المَتِينُ الوَليُّ الحَميد ,
لا إله إلا الله المُحصيُّ المُبدئُ المُعيدُ المُحيي المُميتُ الحَيُّ القَيُّومُ الوَّاجدُ المّاجدُ الوَاحدُ الصّمَدُ القادِرُ المُقتدِرُ المُقَدِّمُ المُؤَخَّرُ الأَوّلُ الآخِرُ الظّاهرُ البَاطِنُ الوَالِي المتَعال البرُ التوّابُ المنتقِمُ العفُوُ الرؤوفُ ,
لا إله إلا الله مالكُ المُلك ذو الجَلال وَالإكرام المُقسطُ الجامعُ الغنيُّ المُغنِيُّ المانِعُ الضّارُّ النّافعُ النّورُ الهادي البديع الباقي الوارِثُ الرّشيدُ الصبّوُرُ ,

اللهم اني أسألك أني أشهد أنك انت الله لا إله إلا انت وحدك لا شريك لك , لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شىء قدير 
اللهم إني أسألك أني أشهد أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد 
اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد ,لا إله إلا أنت المنان ,بديع السماوات والأرض ,يا ذو الجلال والإكرام 

سبحان العظيم الوهاب,سبحان الغفار التواب,سبحان رب الأرباب ومسبب الأسباب وخالق خلقه من تراب,سبحان من خلق الخلق وأحصاهم عددا ,سبحان من لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا ,سبحان من عم بمعروفه الجميع ولم يترك أحدا 

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك الكريم وعظيم سلطانك,اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا ,و لك الحمد انت نور السماوات و الارض و من فيهن,و لك الحمد انت قيوم السماوات و الارض و من فيهن,و لك الحمد انت الحق ووعدك حق و لقاؤك حق و الجنة حق و النار حق و النبيون حق ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حق والساعة اتية لا ريب فيها وانك تبعث من في القبور,اللهم لك الحمد مل السماوات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما وملء ماشئت من شىء بعد ,اللهم لك الحمد كله ولك الشكر كله واليك يرجع الأمر كله ,اللهم لك الحمد على كل نعمة أنعمتَ بها علينا في قديم أو حديث، أو خاصة أو عامة، أو سرٍّ أو علانية,الحمد لله الذي تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، والحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، والحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه، والحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته,اللهم لك الحمد على نعمة الامن والإيمان والسلامة والإسلام والطعام والشراب والصحة والعافيه ,اللهم لك الحمد,اللهم لك الحمد,اللهم لك الحمد اللهم لك الحمد,اللهم لك الحمد,اللهم لك الحمد اللهم لك الحمد,اللهم لك الحمد , اللهم لك الحمد
الحمد لله رب العالمين، أعطى اللسان، وعَلَّم البيان، وخلق الإنسان، فبأي ألآء ربكما تكذبان..لك الحمد يا من هو للحمد أهل، أهل الثناء والمجد، أحقُّ ما قال العبد وكلنا لك عبد. لك الحمد..من ضعيف يطلبُ نصرتَك..لك الحمد..من فقير يطلبُ غناك..لك الحمد..من ذليلٍ يطلبُ عزك..لك الحمد..ما دعوناك إلا حسنَ ظنٍ بك..وما رجوناك إلا ثقةً فيك، وما خفناك إلا تصديقاً بوعدك ووعيدك.. فلك الحمد..

وصلوات الله وسلامه على نبينا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ومن تبعه بإحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يزاج الله خير ميني 
ومبروك علينا التجمع اليديد

----------


## mini_bunny

متضايجه  :3:

----------


## mini_bunny

كان الهدفي الوحيد الدراسة وللحين يناقشون موضوعي وآمل بسيط يرجعوني معدلي 1.92 لا شغل ولا مشغله وخايفه من ردت فعل أهلي مادري شو اقول شو اسوي. ولا تعبت من التفكير صارلي سنه وأفكر بحياتي لا زواج. لا اهل متفهمين ودراستي مادري من وين القاها

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ادعي لملك الملوك خويتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

و ها اختبار وقاسي لج ما تدرين يمكن الخير ايي بعد كل ها 

خلي الامــــل بربك كبير

----------


## SoOoOo

حبيبتي و الله خلج متفائلة و متوكله عالله .

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاء الله والله كريم

----------


## كرزه صفرا

ان شاء الله تنفرج اموررررررررج يارب ... ويعدلون علامتج ويرتفع معدلج ....

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يسمع منج كرزا

----------


## mini_bunny

قالو يمكن يسحبوني مساق ويوقفوني كورس وها يمكن بعدهم يتناقشون 

وإنشاء الله خير ويتفهمون الوضع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أنا. استغرب. ليش وأيد. حالات. المرأة يراعون. ما. عدا لما تتطلق. الوحدة 

يعني تتأثر وأيد وأيد. بها. الشيء و تستوي انسانة ثانية

----------


## mini_bunny

مبين لانه مادري لانها ما تقدر تحلم مثل اي إنسانه في لقب يظل وراها وين ما راحت

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

بنات خلاص الحين نحن مب مثل زمان اول محد يهتم حق لقب مطلقه الا الجاهل وهالزمن الحمدلله الاغلبيه متعلمين ! 

ميني اكثري من الدعاء و الاستغفار وقيام الليل عسى الله ايسر لج امرج وتنحل مشكلتج

الله يووفقكن حبيباتي


شفووووع وينج

----------


## SoOoOo

كلام الناس ما يوكل خبز حبيبتي اذا انتي راح تهتمين لكلامهم ما راح تعيشين .

أنا اشوف المطلقة مب مكسورة الا قوية .

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاء الله حبيباتي. صحة الله شفوع وين 

صح وين شفوع وشانيل. 

وانتي بنت شوامخ شو صار وياج شو النفسيه

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ماعرف وينهم والله عسى المانع خير يارب

انا نفسيتي الحمدلله الحين احسن عن قبل بفضل الدعاء والتوكل على الله والله حسيت عمري احسن وبعدت عن عمري وساوس الشيطان .. بس بعده لا جديد وتطورات ف الموضوع لانه خال ابوي توفى اليوم الله يرحمه

----------


## كرزه صفرا

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ولجميع موتى المسلمين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بودي . أقول. شيء. بس. ما. أعرف. أصيغ. الجملة

----------


## كرزه صفرا

قصص في مغاسل الاموات

----------


## جروح ^_^

السلام عليكم وشو اخباركم

----------


## mini_bunny

وعليكم السلام 



روح قولي فضفضي. 





بنت الشوامخ انشاء الله دوم 

كرزا والله أخاف من هال سوالف بس أنا جد تغيرت صرت اهتم بصلاتي واستغفر صرت أخاف أتكلم ورأ الناس افكر بغيري

----------


## أم راشد العين

الله يعوضكم خير  :Smile:

----------


## قصر الحب

السلام عليكم بنيات 
تجمع يديد واخبار احلى باذن الله وهم زايل يا رب 

الْلَّهُم إِنِّي أَعُوْذ بِك مِن الْهَم و الْحَزَن , و أَعُوْذ بِك مِن الْعَجْز و الْكَسَل 
و أَعُوْذ بِك مِن الْجُبْن و الْبُخْل , و أَعُوْذ بِك مِن غَلَبَة الدَّيْن و قَهْر الْرِّجَال

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاء الله خير

----------


## mini_bunny

هي عن اسباب يعملها من اراد 
ان تستجاب دعوته 






1_كثرة الاستغفار.
بالقلب 
بالقلب
لاتستغفرين وقلبك لاهــي..
مهم جدآ.."انصحك" ان تستغفرين لذنوبك ثم استغفري لطلب آمر من امور الدنيا.


السبحه الالكترونيه تسهل عليك الاستغفار
وتجعلك تستغرين بالالف في وقت قصير
لاكن لاتنسين استغفري بـ"قلبك"











2_كثرة الصلاه على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
صلى على النبى ثم اقرنيها بدعـــآء..
"نصيحه"صلى على النبي ثم ادعي ثم صلى على النبي..لما نصلي على النبي ترتفع صلواتنا ليصلى علينا فربي كريم يستجيب مابين الصلاتين وهو دعااائك .









3_التوسل الى الله بالعمل الصالح.
ادعي بعد اي عمل صـالح
صدقه-كلمه طيبه-عمل خير








4_ الدعاء في ظهر الغيب.
مهم يابنات اننا ندعي لاخوانا المسلمين
تخيلي..لما أمك تدعي لك او تنزلين موضوع ويدعون لك البنات..تشعرين بسعااااده 
فكيف بـ"ملك" يدعي لك
يابنات"ملك" يدعي لك 









5_من اعظم الاسباب فى تعجيل الفرج بعد الشده حسن الظن بالله .. فمن ظن ان بالله انه يفرج عنه كربه وييسر له امره فالله عند ظن عبده به .
لما يبدء يداخلك الوسواس ان الله ماراح يستجيب
اعلمي ان استجابه دعائك قريبه قريبه جدا
والشيطان بدء يلهيك ويشغلك ويوسوسلك
يابنات ربي على كل شئ قدير
وش تبين من الدنيا ادعي به غير الاثم وقطيعه الرحم..
شوفوا قصص البنات اللي بموضوع الاستغفار
الالف ربي فرج عليهم واامور مستحيله بالنسبه
لهم استجابها.
فمـآفي شئ مستحيل على ربك 
يمكن ربي لما ياخر دعائك راح يكبر حظك معه
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : 
"ادعوا الله وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة"
طيب اذا يئستي وش بتستفيدين..؟؟
مير مـآراح يستجاب دعائك 
و بتعيشين في همك ومشـاكلك..خذي










6-الدعاء باسماء الله الحسنى
"قصه"اعرف شخص كان عنده حلم مستحيل على قولته وصار يدعي باسماء الله الحسنى بحيث
انه عقد النيه ثم بدء يردد كل اسم مائه مره 
تاخذ منه اكثر من ساعتين
(وكل واحد حسب استطاعته في العدد)
وسبحااان الله مامر اليوم وإلا استجيب له..












7-الدعاء في السجود
ليس شئ اكرم على الله تعالى من الدعاء
يابنات في السجود انتي اقرب اقرب شئ لسميع المجيب.. فان رحمه الله قريبه منـآ
"مهم"اطيلوا في السجود على الاقل 5 دقـآئق..
يكفى الرااااااحه النفسيه..
"قصه"والله اعرف وحده عندها مره مصيبه كبيره وامره جدا جدا متعقد وكنت اشوفها تطيـل تطيل في السجود وتجلس تدعي وهي ساااااجد وخصوصا قيام الليــل..وسبحااااان ربي استجاب له وكانه معجزه حصلت..سبحانك يارب
فهي جمعت بين
(قيام الليل+الدعاء في السجود+حسن الظن بالله+والاستغفار عن "ذنوبها")











8-سوره البقره
اختي تقول ان وحده تدعي الله بشئ 
وكل يوم تقرء سوره البقره فستجاب الله لها
حتى نفس اللون اللي فكرت فيه
سبحاااان الله
قريب سميــع مجيب
وماتخفى عليك عجاااائب وبركه سورة البقرة












9-مدح الله
كثير يجهلون ان من استجابه الدعاء مدح الله
ومايعرفون كيف يمدحونه
فهذا موضوع عن مدح الله








10- ذكر الله على الدوام
اجعلي لسانك رطب بذكر الله
وانتي رايحه مشوار ولا تنتظرين احد ولا ..وانتي على النت..
فتخيلي ربي يذكرك في الملء الاعلى..






ان اصبت فمن الله 
وان اخطئت فمن نفسي والشيطـآن
منقول

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يراكم الله خير

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ادري أنا مطلقات يعني نساء حديد يأت بليا شعور 
بس عندي سؤال هل يسمح للوحدة منا تحس أو يكون لها مشاعر يعني هل ممكن للوحدة من أنها تحلم ان في شخص يسال عنها ممم يحاتيها يسال عنها إذا مرضت يرفع التليفون و يقول فلانة اشحالج 

ممم لي أسبوعين وأبا اسأل ها السؤال مب عارفة شلون

----------


## mini_bunny

روووح أكيد هيه. عندج عيالج اهلج أصدقاءجج ونحن وانتي منو قصد حج شخص

----------


## SoOoOo

مرحباً صبايا ، شحالكم ؟


عزيزتي روح أكيد هيه انصحج و كل وحده بالمنتدى بدورة كوني ملكة اون لاين xxx.

----------


## mini_bunny

مللللللللل وللحين ما صار شي فموضوعي وبيخلصصص اسبوع السحب والإضافة 

وحضرت الاخ مب فاصلني من خلاصه وكنت بعمم عليه أبوي ما طاعععع والله تعبت احس الشيطان لعب برأسي.

----------


## قلبي أمي

ميني دايما رددي يارب وكلت لك أمري فكن لي خير وكيل و دبر لي أمري فإني لا أحسن التدبير 

أنا مب متزوجة ولا مطلقة .. عزباء يعني ههههههه المهم 
أنا دايما أحب أشوووووف يومياتكم و سوالفكم .. حلو جي خوات ويا بعضو يساندون بعض بكل شي 
أنا عندي أمي و 2 من خالاتي مطلقات و خالتي كانت مطلقة مرتين و الحين الحمدلله من شهور عرست 
أنا أمي و خالاتي عانوا واييييييييييد من بعد ما توفى يدي الله يرحمه .. تخيلوا يدي توفى كل واحد أبوي و رياييل خالاتي طلقوهم طبعا على فترات إلي بعد 4 شهور و إلي 7 شهور بس أبوي خلى امي معلقة 12 سنة .. و بهدلوهم .. معنه والله مافي حد أطيب من أمي وخالاتي ال3
الناس كلها انصدمت و استغربت ليش 
تتخيلون أمي .. أبوي خلاها معلقه 12 سنة بس من 5 سنوات اطلقت .. تتخيلون هالشي .. بس أمي دايما تقول لنا لا تهدون أبوكم .. بس هو إلي متخلي عنا و لا يفكر فينا .. و خالتي نفس الشي تسويه لعيالها .. و خالتي الثانية بعد .. أما خالتي الثالثة طبعا كانت مالجة و طلقها و ملجت المره الثانية و طلقت لين ما رب العالمين رزقها بواحد ماااااافي أحسن عنه ريال و نعم فيه والحمدلله هيه حامل ^^ 
امي و 2 من خالاتي رافضين رفض نهائي أنهم يتزوجون مره ثانية بحكم نحن العيال .. والله تتخيلون إنه أنا و إخواني و عيال خلاتي موافقين إنه امهاتنا يعرسون .. أذكر 3 مرات أمي نخطبت جدامي هههههههههههه بس هي كله ترفض .. الحمدلله رب العالمين عوضنا بأمهاتنا ربي يخليهم لنا 

أحس أني مقهوووره خصيصا لما تكون الحرمة هي إلي مظلومه .. و دايما أدعي إنه ربي يعوضكم بإلي أحسن عنه ... وأكيد مع التوكل و تفاءل برب العالمين ^^

----------


## قصر الحب

الله يعوضكم خير يا قلبي امي 
ويعوض امج على صبرها خير يااااا رب 

صباحكم خير وبركة خواتي 
تجمع يشرح الصدر 
نشتكي ونتواسى ونتونس 
الله يفرج هم كل مهمووووم قولوا امين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمدلله. الواحد ما يقول. إلا. الحمدلله

----------


## كرزه صفرا

اللهم ارزقهن الزوج الصالح النقي التقي يارب الارباب

اللهم ارزقني وارزقهن زوجا صالحا يتقــــــي الله فيــنا

اللهم سوق لنا الحلال سوقا وافتح لنا ابواب رزقك

اللهم افتح لنا ابواب رزقك وسوق لنا الحلال سوقا

اللهم ارضي عنا وفرج همومنا وهموم المسلمين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أااامين. خويتي. الواحد. ما يباا. إلا الستر. في ها الزمن.

----------


## SoOoOo

عزيزتي شفوع اللهم اميييييييين.


عزيزاتي المطلقات مب مكسورات بالعكس قويات ، لازم كلام الناس ما ياثر فيكم و لا فقراراتكم وحتى لو كانو اقرب الناس لكم مثل الاخت او الام .


لازم تحبون عماركم تخلون عماركم اول شي و بعدين العيال و ...... الخ 

اي شي بتسوينه عشان عمرج مب عشان فلان و علان .
انتي يوم بتشوفين عمرج مميزة الكل بيشوفج إنسانة جذابة بمعنى الكلمة .


نحن نسعد انفسنا و نسوي السعادة و مب السعادة تدورنا .


حقكم لا تتنازلون عنه لو شو ما استوى ، اوك تبين تسامحين طليقج سامحيه بس لا تتنازلين عن حقج .



وأي استفسار أنا موجودة  :5:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

مب سالفة ضعف أنا تعبت أنا إنسانة بروحي وطليجي يسويلي حركات يحرم عياله من الأوراق الثبوتية متبري من عياله يتحكم في حياتي بطريقة غير مباشرة لان ما وراي ظهر سند 

لازم أتحمل وأسكت أشوف ولدي مب عايش حياة أي ولد في سنه وأسكت فعلا تعبت 

و كل ها أهل بيتك قاعدين يتكلمون عنج بس ليقنعون الناس ان أنا باد شو ها الدنيا 

مطلقة مب معناته المرأة الحديدة تراني من جلد و دم ولي قلب ومشاعر حالي حال أي حرمة أو بنت

----------


## SoOoOo

> مب سالفة ضعف أنا تعبت أنا إنسانة بروحي وطليجي يسويلي حركات يحرم عياله من الأوراق الثبوتية متبري من عياله يتحكم في حياتي بطريقة غير مباشرة لان ما وراي ظهر سند 
> 
> لازم أتحمل وأسكت أشوف ولدي مب عايش حياة أي ولد في سنه وأسكت فعلا تعبت 
> 
> و كل ها أهل بيتك قاعدين يتكلمون عنج بس ليقنعون الناس ان أنا باد شو ها الدنيا 
> 
> مطلقة مب معناته المرأة الحديدة تراني من جلد و دم ولي قلب ومشاعر حالي حال أي حرمة أو بنت


عزيزتي روح أنا ما اقصد ان ضعف انتي إنسانة و لج مشاعر و بإذن الله بيلج هاك الريل اللي يعوضج بكل شي شفتيه و عن اهل البيت اهم شي الوالدين و الباجين برايهم خل يرمسون من اليوم لين بأجر و عن طليقج الأحسن رمسي محامي شاطر و خبريه بخصوص اوراق عيالج الرسمية و شي محامي فنان اسمه عادل الجنيبي ، انسان محترم و بعطيج الحل و أنا ما اسويله دعاية بس هو مب استغلالي .




عايلتنا بكبرها من صوب ابويه لازم بكل بيت لازم بنتين يكونون مطلقات تخيلي كل عمامي و عماتي .


لازم انتي تازرين نفسج و حتى اللي حولينج بيوقفون وياج بس لين متى ؟ و بعدين بيلهون بحياتهم و انتي روحج . 

استمتعي بالحياة و مب عيب انج تتزوجين مرة ٢ حتى لو كان عمرج ٦٠ لا تقولين اهلي .....الخ

سوي اللي يريحج و اللي يرضى الله و رضى والدينج ، و ما في حد يحس فيج الا عمرج و خلي عيالج يعيشون حياتهم الطبيعية

----------


## قصر الحب

الله بفرجها عليج يا روح الامارات 
كل الامور تبدا كبيرة ومع الايام تصغر 
وكل انسان وقوة تحمل في ناس من اول سنة تتغلب على امورها ومشاكلها 
وفي ناس تاخذلها مدة 
وانت لان عندج شي يذكرج به من خلال تصرفاته مع عياله 
اسالي الرحمن ان يبعده عنج ويهديه لعيالة 
والله يخلفج خير يا رب

----------


## كرزه صفرا

حسبي الله علييييييك ... الله يدمر حياتك نفس ما دمرتني 
ان شاء الله ادور بك الدنيا .. حسبي الله عليك انت واهلك ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا اله إلا الله شو مستوي كرزة 

كنا مرتاحين خواتي والله بس من بدت السنة وهو الشيطان على راسه أحس لما يختفي وايد ارتاح وحتى عيالي لما يظهر يخرب حياتنا

----------


## قصر الحب

بسم الله 
ع منو تحسبن كرزة

----------


## قصر الحب

الله يفرج هم اختي روح الامارات 
دايما قولي

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي اخلفني خيرا منها

----------


## كرزه صفرا

ما مستوي شي ... بس خليني اتحسب ع طليقي  :Frown: 
مقهورررررررررره ... طلاق من غير سبب ... من غير ما نضارب حتى ومن غير زعل ... بنات الناس لعبه ..
دوم اتحسب عليييييييييييه ...

----------


## قصر الحب

صدقج كرزة 
وايد قامت تستوي هاي الامور 
ما في شي من بينهم ولا زعل يتغدى وياها ويطلع ينزلها بيت اهلها 
عقب يقول انا طلقتج خلاص 
ليش بنات الناس لعبة ولا محط تجارب لسخافاتكم 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل ظالم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا اله إلا الله

----------


## مآشي الحآل

محد مرتاح ف حيآته 

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه 

ودي أصيح وافجر الدنيآ  :3:

----------


## SoOoOo

عزيزاتي اي شي بخاطركم تبون تقولونه او تكتبونه اكتبوه بالقروب و لا يتم شي بخاطركم لان اذا ترستو قلوبكم محد بيتاذى غيركم .

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يزاج. الله. خير.

----------


## آهة حزن

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير كيفكم خواتي الله يفرج همنا في هذا اليوم الفضيل يارب ياكريم .
صح كرزة كنت اتحسب على طليقي لانه طلقني بدون سبب .بس اللحين اقول الله يسامحه ولا هامني الحمدلله لك يارب.

----------


## كرزه صفرا

الحمدالله ع كل حال

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بسم الله عليج ماله داعي تصيحين

----------


## كرزه صفرا

القروب استوي مييييييييت ليش  :Smile: 

بشوو مشغولات خاطري اشرد من البيت لووولز بس وين برووح

----------


## جروح ^_^

هلا وانا بعد خاطري اشرد من البيت

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ههههههه حللللوة وين تشردن يا حافظ 
أقول شو رأيكن نسوي مشروع بس يكون قوي

----------


## جروح ^_^

مشروع شو روح

----------


## قصر الحب

السلام عليكن ورحمة من الله وبركاته 
شحالكم وكيف اصبحتن

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما ادري بس في وايد جمعيات ممم مراكز مختصة بال متزوجين مشاكلهم مممم يعني 
خاطري يكون في مكان للمطلقات أي شيء. مركز جمعية

----------


## Ch3nel

مرحباًااااااا

صبايا شحالكم و مبروك التجمع اليديد

----------


## قصر الحب

مساكم الله بالخير

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أهلين يسعدلي مساكن

----------


## روح_الإمارات

مساكن الله بالخير والسرور

----------


## mini_bunny

اشتقت لكم بنااااااااااات شخباركم

----------


## mini_bunny

بناااااااااات وين شفوععع

----------


## بشبشه

متابعه لكم 

واقول اسال الرحمن لكن الفرج والستر ياااارب

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يسمع منج بشوشه

----------


## كرزه صفرا

مشروع شو ...؟؟؟

----------


## mini_bunny

روا ان طردت من الجامعة

----------


## mini_bunny

كرزا طردوني

----------


## Ch3nel

رجعتلكم بعد رحلة طوييييلة ..


شخباركم ؟؟


اويه صدق انطردتي ! 

ما عليه حبيبتي ما تدرين شو الخيرة ، بس سيري سوي رسالة ثانية و صلي استخارة و تمي عند راسهم لين ما يملون و يمشونج و اهم شي تحسسينهم انج مهتمة ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عندي فضول شانيل وين سرتي

----------


## Ch3nel

موجودة

----------


## Ch3nel

وااااااي القروب هدوووووووووء 


ليش ؟

----------


## mini_bunny

والله يا شانيلللل لو اراويج الرساله بتقولين ما بعدها كلام هاذيل انسانيه ما عندهم

----------


## mini_bunny

لجججججججج وحشه شانيلللل وينجج مختفيه. وشفوع ابد مالها حسسسسس ولا بنت الشوامخ ويييييييييينكممممم

----------


## { الحب يكبر }

دوم اتابعكن فديتكن ربي يوفقكن ويعوضكن كل خير ترى انا مريت بضروف وااايد صعبة

بس الحمدلله على كل حال لاتياسوا ترى الله كريم رحيم بعباده ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج

ريحوا خواطركم بالقران والاستغفار وسوا هالشي من قلوبكم بهدف الراحة والتقرب من الله

اشكوا ربكم والله انه ارحم علينا من امنا وابونا وانا هالشي جربته قبل ماارقد اصلي وادعي من كل 
قلبي واشكي لربي وافضفض له

----------


## Ch3nel

> لجججججججج وحشه شانيلللل وينجج مختفيه. وشفوع ابد مالها حسسسسس ولا بنت الشوامخ ويييييييييينكممممم




حبيبتي و الله و اشتقتلكم واااااايد ..

اتوع عندهم ظروف او مشغولين ..

ميني انتي باي جامعة ؟؟

----------


## Ch3nel

> دوم اتابعكن فديتكن ربي يوفقكن ويعوضكن كل خير ترى انا مريت بضروف وااايد صعبة
> 
> بس الحمدلله على كل حال لاتياسوا ترى الله كريم رحيم بعباده ومابعد الصبر الا الفرج
> 
> ريحوا خواطركم بالقران والاستغفار وسوا هالشي من قلوبكم بهدف الراحة والتقرب من الله
> 
> اشكوا ربكم والله انه ارحم علينا من امنا وابونا وانا هالشي جربته قبل ماارقد اصلي وادعي من كل 
> قلبي واشكي لربي وافضفض له


حياج الله حبيبتي و كلامج 100% صح

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح الخيرات خواتي
انا حاليا في العدة بس ريلي لين الحين ما وثق طلاقي بمحكمة 
واهلي شرطوا عليه جان تبغي بنتنا قبل لا تنتهي العدة ظهر لها بيت بروحها 
عموما خخخخخخخخخخخخ تدرون اني صرت حلوة واحس ردت لي روحي << الريال هم 
قرأت فيما قرأت عن الابتلاء (من كمال احسان الرب تعالى, ان يذيق عبده مرارة الكسر قبل حلاوة الجبر, ويعرفه قدر نعمته عليه بأن يبتليه بضدهما)
ابشررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووا بالخير وتفاءلوا ان ربي عنده الخير كله وان حياتنا القادمة افضل واحسن 
وياخواتي وربي يكفي الراحة النفسيه تنامين وانتي مرتاحه

----------


## M-Alshehhi

مس باني لا تستسلمين انا ربيعتي بعد قبل انطردت من الكليه 
تمت شهرين ورى بعض كل يوم تصبح عندهم كل يوم كل يوم 
لين ماردوها لن شافوها مهتمه بدراستها ومن خاطرها تبا تكمل 
والله يساعدكم خواتي ويعوضكم برياييل شيوخ باخلاقهم وصلاتهم 
اميييييييييين يارب

----------


## قلب الذيب

اكثروا من قول ( استغفر الله المعز المذل )

المعز: (اعزه الله في الدنيا والاخرة)
المذل( أذل الله تعالى له جميع الجبابره)

----------


## mini_bunny

جامعة الامارات

----------


## mini_bunny

مس الشحي الكليه وايد متساهله كل البنات الي طردتهم ردتهم أنا تخيلي معدلي 1.92 جريب من الاثنين ومع الظروفي لازم يتساهلون الصراحة حتى لو من منظور ثاني

----------


## قلب الذيب

اممممممممممم 
مس باني كملي في المعهد المهني وخذي دبلوم عقب قدمي في الكليه عسب تاخذين بالكالوريس

بنات كثير اعرفهم سوا جي 

كثري استغفار وثقي بربج ان كل امرج خير

----------


## قصر الحب

صباحكم خير ونعمة من الرزاق الكريم

----------


## قصر الحب

بسالكم شو هي عدة الطلاق شو يكون لها و شو عليها في هذه الفترة 
وبعدين شو هي نفقة المتعة

----------


## mini_bunny

نفقة المتعه يعطونج بيزات عليها من ريلج انه طلقج. وعدتج ثلاث شهور وهو ملزوم يصرف هالفتره عليج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

نفقة المتعة سنة عقب الطلاق 
العدة ثلاث شهور او ثلاث. حيضات

----------


## Ch3nel

> بسالكم شو هي عدة الطلاق شو يكون لها و شو عليها في هذه الفترة 
> وبعدين شو هي نفقة المتعة



عدة المطلقة ثلاثة شهور و حقوقج نفقه العدة و تكون شاملة المسكن و الملبس من غير مصروف جيبج و اذا هو طلق عليه نفقه متعة للتعويض عن الأذى المعنوي و يكون لمدة سنة كاملة اقل شي و بس ..


هالفلوس تاخذينها بعد العدة و اذا تبين اي اشي أنا حاظرة ..

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> كرزا طردوني



حبيبتي والله خياااس الجامعه ... ما يسااهلون
اعرف وحده انطردت قريب بس سجلت بكلية فاطمه .. وعندج التقنيه اهم شي لا تتعبين نفسيتج يكفي الطلاق الروحه الهم والجامعه هم ثاني ...... دام توه الفصل الثاني بادي تلاحقي بعمرج وسجلي باي مكااان اهم شي لا تقعدين بالبيت لاتج بتقعدين تفكرين وتتضايقين اقل شي دراسه بتشغلج عن التفكير
والله ييسر امورج حبيبيتي

تعرفينها الجامعه لو وحده خريجه ومعدلها تحت الاثنين ما يسوولها واحد اثنيين

----------


## mini_bunny

ادريبهم خياس رحت التقنيه قالو فالصيف صيف سجلي وبقدم يوم الأحد فالعهد المهني.

----------


## mini_bunny

صباح الخير بنات وجمعه طيبه انشاء الله و انشاء الله خير لنا جميعا. 



بنات حلمت حلم جي عقب ما صليت قيام الليل حلم غريب. انه السما كانت جي زرقا غامج وفيها فراغات جي فيها بريق وكانت تطلع اسماء الله الحسنى ورأ بعض وخط كبير بالأبيض وفي ناس وانا كنا متجمعين تحت نجوف السما 



الله اجعلها رؤيا خير ان شاء الله لا تنسون الصلاه على النبي والكهف والوقت الاستجابة. واذكروني بدعوه

----------


## Ch3nel

ان شا الله خير ..

----------


## بشبشه

ان شاء الله خير

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ااااامين

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات. شفوع وين مالها حي

----------


## Ch3nel

يمكن مشغولة مع بنوتتها ولا عندها ظروف و كل غايب حجته معاه ..

----------


## mini_bunny

ان شاء الله خير

----------


## قصر الحب

مساكم الله بالخير

----------


## Ch3nel

مساج الله بالنور ..

----------


## قلب الذيب

مرحبا خواتي المنطلقات 

ادعولي ان ربي يسر امور طلاقي لان اهلي مب مقتنعين الين الحين بفكرة هالطلاق

نذرت نذر على روحي لو تطلقت بذبح 5 ذبايح لان ربي فك عوقي من شر زوجي واهلي

----------


## Ch3nel

> مرحبا خواتي المنطلقات 
> 
> ادعولي ان ربي يسر امور طلاقي لان اهلي مب مقتنعين الين الحين بفكرة هالطلاق
> 
> نذرت نذر على روحي لو تطلقت بذبح 5 ذبايح لان ربي فك عوقي من شر زوجي واهلي


مرحبتين حبيبتي ..


اهم شي راحتج انتي مب راحه اهلج و اللي يبا يرمس خل يرمس

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يكتب لج الي فيه الخير سوري على هال كلمه بس الحيوان طليقي للحين ما فصلني وكنت بعمم أبوي ما خلاني ولاحد راضي يكلم هالمخلوق لبد اموري كلها تبا خلاصه المعهد والتوطين والوظيفة اووووف

----------


## Ch3nel

سيري الجوازات و خذي اوراق إثبات الطلاق و بسحبولج اياه عشان يفصلج و لازم انتي تسيرين

----------


## كرزه صفرا

بيني حبيبتي خليه حد فاهم وعاقل ... يتصل لطليقج .. انا خليت عمي يرمسه ومره ع طول فصله ... 
وخبرت اخوي انه ما فصلني قالي سيري اشتكي خخخخ طبعا اخوي دارس القانون يعني غصب عننننه بيفصلج بس خلي حد يرمسه 
والله يسر اموركم يا بنااااااااات ....

----------


## كرزه صفرا

بيني لازم يفصلج .. عشان تكون عندج خلاصة قيد خاصه فيج ترومين تقدميت ع بيت او ارض او على الشؤوون كل شي يعتمد ع خلاصة القيد لا تأخرين الموضووع واايد

----------


## mini_bunny

امس كلمت أبوي وخليت أبوي واتصل له اخوي اونه دوام قاله افصل أختي تبا الخلاصة اونه الخميس بيفصل بأجر يعني والله تلعوزت هو أكيد يبا يحصل ارض وبيت من وراي لأكن يخسي من عينه ورحت ابي اقدم على وظائف كله يبون خلاصه وانا كأني بدون ويا كرهي يوم يسألون انتي مطلقه

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات شفوع شخبارها
محد يتواصل معاها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وان شاء الله ع خير

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح الخير يا المنطلقات 

يارب لك الحمد على حلو القضاء ومره

انا طليقي طلعت له ارض خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ولا خبرني يوم كنت على ذمته 

طبعا هو كل شي بالسر بحياته غامض هالبشري

عموما الله يسر اموري 

كثروا استغفار ودعاء يا بنات ورزقكم محفوظ عند رب العرش

----------


## mini_bunny

اونه بالبركة خذي حقججججججج عيل

----------


## mini_bunny

كيف عرفتي ????????????

----------


## روح_الإمارات

و شو يهم

----------


## mini_bunny

يمكن الي عندي حصل وانا مادري ويأخذ حقي

----------


## mini_bunny

مادري الحين 8 شهور ع طللاقي واليوم بيفصلني من خلاصه مادري ليش قلبي يعورني حاسه مب هاينه ع نفسي وهو خبر خير نسى كل كيف جي رياييل احاول أنسى قد ما اقدر بس ما في فايده كانه سالفه مستويه امس الله كريم

----------


## Ch3nel

الايام تنسي حبيبتي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييييه والله اول سنتين صعبين بس عقب خلاص الحياة حلوة 
لي اربع سنين من تطلقت ولولا ها اليهال جان نسيت أني كنت متزوجة

----------


## Teatime

السلام عليكم أخواتي 
انا بطلق جريب أن شالله و الله يسامح الي كان السبب (إن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق) و أريد تساعدوني و تخبروني وين أروح عقب الطلاق عشان المساعدات الأسرية و كيف ممكن يطلع لي بيت 
جزاكم الله ألف خير
Om Noof

----------


## mini_bunny

وعليكم السلام اذا فيه مجال تنقذين زواجج حاولي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> وعليكم السلام اذا فيه مجال تنقذين زواجج حاولي


مع ميني لو في مجال أنقذي زواجج

----------


## Ch3nel

ما في شي مستحيل ..


اوعدج انج بتيني يوم و بتكتبين نسيت طليقي ..


شو رايج ؟؟ و الايام بتثبتلج صحه كلامي ..

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يسمع منج شانيلللل 

بنات ادعولي انا تعبت من التفكييييير ويهي حب وعيوني سواد والله كل ما أقرر أني اخبر أهلي بموضوع طردي تطلع لي سالفه تقولي سكتي أحسن لجججج. أختي قالت بتحول كولج كلها اكلللللل ويقولون كلام ماله داعي وغيره وغيره تعبت من سكوتي ومن البريد من أهلي. كلللللل شي تسكر جدامي أهلي ما يتفاهمون وانا شو سويت عسبت كل ها يصير تعبت اووووف طرشت رساله حق التعليم العالي قلت يمكن توصل لشيخ أنهيان ويصير حل ادعولي والله تعبت ابد مب لاقيتها

----------


## Ch3nel

مب فاهمة عكتابتج ؟

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقج خويتي اصبري و ربج بيفرجها الحين انتي تعبانة بس بيي اليوم اللي تستوي مجرد ذكريات 
لا تياسين ما شفتي اول ثلاث أو اربع دفعات من جامعة زايد كله طرد لهن عسب الإنجليش بس ما ياسوا وايد قدموا أماكن ثانية اللي معاهد واللي جامعات خاصة ويين الحين ماشاء الله أحسن عنا اللي نجحنا 
قدمي في الكلية ولا تسيرين التعليم العالي ولين الصيف دخلي معهد ليش لا 
وخبري الأهل هم أدرى بظروفج أوكي بيعصبون شهر شهرين سنة عقب بيرضون انتي بنتهم ومطلقة مالج غيرهم

----------


## mini_bunny

أخاف 
 :3:  واذا خبرتهم بقيعدوني فالبيت عادي لا معاهد وجامعه وغير الكلام الي يسم البدن

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي هذيل أهلج ولازم بيي اليوم اللي يقدرون ظرفج 
انتي تطلقتي وانتي صغيرة وبعد حب أكيد صعبة عليج وأكيد بياثر في. حياتج 
بيعاقبونج سنة سنتين عقب خلاص صدقيني هم بيساعدونج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

كسر قلبها الله يكسر قلبه وينتقم منه اللي بليا إحساس الناس تدفع ألوف عسب تييب ياهل يتمنون ظفر ياهل يعله ما يتوفق والله عيوني دمعت 
طفلة حتى الابتدائي ما خلصت شو ذنبها حرام والله حرام 
الله ينتقم منه الله ينتقم منه

----------


## mini_bunny

شو عنده طلقيج ويا بنتج يا يكون ابو مثل الناس ولا يروح

----------


## روح_الإمارات

استغفر الله ما أريد أعطيه حسناتي 
قاهرها المسكينة والله تعشقه وهو مب حاس حرام عليه راحت تبجي ليش أنا مب مثل باقي البنات عندي اب 
وايد مواقف تبكي البنت هاي طفلة شو ذنبها تحزن تكتاب 
يقولون المطلقة لازم تحبب عيالها في أبوهم وإذا الأب جلب شو تسوي أنا أحبب من هني وهو يكسر من الجهة الثانية أي شيء أي شيء اهم من عياله 

شو يتريا بنته تستوي طوله وولده تطلع شنباته عسب يحس ان عنده عيال من بيشله غير عياله الكبار من بيقوم فيه غير عياله الكبار كل شيء يباه ببلاش يريد يلعب يلعب عقب لما يتعوي ظهري بيقول عيالي 
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## QặlB MηђặЯ.

أممم هلاوالله

ميني جني عرفتج انتي منوو ماشاء الله من إسلوب كلامج ينعرف انتي منو وبنت منو ,؟

المهم قلبي وايد يعورني علييج والله قطعتي قلبي وايد وايد وخاصة إنكم توكم معرسين ما كملتو سنة ع زواجكم وع طول طلاق .

الله يسهل اموركم يارب ويرزقج الخير يارب وإسمحيلي عاد الغلا

----------


## Ch3nel

> كسر قلبها الله يكسر قلبه وينتقم منه اللي بليا إحساس الناس تدفع ألوف عسب تييب ياهل يتمنون ظفر ياهل يعله ما يتوفق والله عيوني دمعت 
> طفلة حتى الابتدائي ما خلصت شو ذنبها حرام والله حرام 
> الله ينتقم منه الله ينتقم منه


اويه شو مستوي !!

----------


## Ch3nel

روح فديتج اسالي اختصاصي بسلوك الاطفال شي واحد تونسي فنان بيبلج اسمه وخبريه و بيعطيج الحل بإذن الله ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما فيها شيء أبوها مريض. نفسي وعقلي

----------


## Ch3nel

اسم الدكتور مصطفى ابو السعد هو تونسي وايد بيفيدج ..

----------


## mini_bunny

انا من كلامي العجيب كل حد بيعرفني

----------


## mini_bunny

ابا أخذ فستان راقي مابي ترتر وجي من وين
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ch3nel

أنا بعد يالسه ادور 

بس حصلت مديل عجيب بقسم الازياء بالمنتدى و مخمل

----------


## NiceLondon

بنات ربي لا هانكن اذكرن ربكن وصدقني ربكن كريم صحيح يقهر بس الايام تنسي الواحد بس بحكمة رب العالمين تشوفن أشياء إللي خاطركن يصير موفقات

----------


## mini_bunny

هيه الحين الدارج مخمل

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> مادري الحين 8 شهور ع طللاقي واليوم بيفصلني من خلاصه مادري ليش قلبي يعورني حاسه مب هاينه ع نفسي وهو خبر خير نسى كل كيف جي رياييل احاول أنسى قد ما اقدر بس ما في فايده كانه سالفه مستويه امس الله كريم



.........................


ميني لا تمي جي .. كوني قوييه والله يولي انتي من عمري وانا نفسج من 8 شهور طلقت بس الحمدالله فكككككككككككككككككه من منه بالزوال ... اول شي العمر جدامج والحمدالله ان ما عندنا عيال ... وما طلقنا ونحن كبااار كم وحده تتطلق وهي بالثلاثين او الاربعين ومعاها عيال فصعب ترتبط بانسان ثاني ... انتي مضايجه من الطررد هو اللي مأثر عليييج شغلي نفسج باي شي قولي لاهلج .. سحب اوراقي من الجامعه وحولي اي مكااااان عشان ما يتموون يلومونج وصدقيني محد يحس بالمطلقه الا المطلقه والله يرزقنا اخير وافضل واريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عنهم والرزق بايد الرزاق

----------


## mini_bunny

صدقج هالموضوع مضيجبي

----------


## Mis angela

الحمد لله حصلت طلاقي للضررر وبحقوقي وبنتين الصغار بس الحمد لله

----------


## Ch3nel

الحمد لله ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

البنت ما فيها شيء شانيل طبيعية بس لما طاري أبوها تستوي وحدة ثانية 
تكون تلعب وتضحك عادية كأي طفلة بسنها اول ما يدق أبوها تنخ. فجأة تقعد بروحها بودي أسير التوجيه واقابله وأقوله دخيلك عيالك وايد مرتاحين بلياك أرجوك اختفي عن حياتهم

----------


## Ch3nel

الله يعينج ..

----------


## mini_bunny

بطني بموت من الدورة

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ميني بني خلج قووويه واستعيني بالله
لاتقولين انا ليش جي صار وياي وشو ذنبي
كل انساااان معرض للبلاء والاختبار من رب العالمين لانه الله يبا يمتحنا ويشوف صبرنا

استعيني بالله واكثري من الدعاء والذكر وقيام الليل وصدقيني دوام الحال من المحااااااال

عسى ربي يووفقج

وقريت انج تدورين فستان

بنات في بوظبي بالسوق المركزي اليديد
شي محل اسمه بيسان يبيع فساتين من تركيا وجي وايد حلوووو شوفوه ^^ راقي مب ستايل دفش والوان عنقاش 

وبخصوص الدوره الله يعينج اشربي جرفه مع عسل وماي حار وايد اوكي


شحالكم بعد الغاليات


بنات وين شفوووووع

----------


## mini_bunny

بنت الشوامخ فدييييييتج مبرووووووووك 


والله انا شفوع من شهر مختفيه ان شاء الله ع خيييييييير وردت حق ريلها وعقل ان شاء الله

----------


## mini_bunny

وكرزا تنقط علينا شفتات بس على الاقل لها حسسسسسسس حتى روح الامارات جي ما تحدر ولا شانييييل ولا حتى انتي بنت شوامخ الا انا دوم متواجده ههههه

----------


## ملايكه

السلام عليكم ان شاء الله كلكن في تمام الصحة والعافية زين والله ما كنت ادري انه رجع لقروب حلو

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

هههههههه صدقج انتي اكثر وحده متواجده ماشاء الله ترى لازم انتي الراعي الرسمي لهالتجمع ^^

الله يبارك فيج حبيبتي تسلمين ويارب كل وحده بهالجروب نفرح بزواجها قريب


اما شفوع ان شاء الله خير
يمكن رجعت حق ريلها
ان شاء الله يكون عقل وتصلحت الامور

----------


## سامية22

مشكورة

----------


## Ch3nel

مسا الخير ..


شعلومكم ؟


حبيباتي اخر فترة شي وايد مواضيع مكتوبة بنكي بس هي مب لي ، عشان توضحلكم ..



بس فردود معدومة الادب ..

----------


## mini_bunny

مساء النور

مادري والله بس البنت وايد مهمومه من اهلها حسيت قريبه منج شانيلللل حاولي تقنعينها تهدينها 



بالنسبة انه للحين ما فصلني حضرته بس حبيت اعرف جم العلاوه الي يستلمونها عنا

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح الخير يا خواتي 

الله يرزقنا الرضا والسعادة 

والحمدلله الذي قدر رزقنا

----------


## SoOoOo

مسا الخير .



شو أخباركم صبايا ؟



مبروك حبيبتي عالملجة و ربي يسعدكم  :12:

----------


## mini_bunny

اويييييييييييييه بنات ملل مش طبيعي والله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ههه لعبي السنافر ما علمتج وصلت مرحلة ٢١ 
مسكينة بنتي أنا وياها نتنافس جان يتخرب ايبادها واللعبة كلها امتسحت عادت من اول ويديد

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههههه شت والله تتخيلين أنا لفل 22 وتعلمت طريقه أغير الوقت وتخلص الزراعة بسرعه

----------


## كرزه صفرا

فرجن عن همومكن وخواطركن بسجده لله 





أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "* ينزل رَبُّنَا تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا حِينَ يَبْقَى ثُلُثُ اللَّيْلِ الآخِرُ يَقُولُ : مَنْ يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبَ لَهُ مَنْ يَسْأَلُنِي فَأُعْطِيَهُ مَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُنِي فَأَغْفِرَ لَهُ"* 
وقد روى هذا الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوٌ من ثمانية وعشرين صحابياً ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ ، واتفق أهل السنة على تلقي ذلك بالقبول .

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

الله يبارك فيج وفي حياتج حبيبتي


نحن الحمدلله بخير وعن الملل طبعا ملل ومش طبيعي بعد

وانتو شحالكم ^^

ميني بني فصلج من الخلاصه ولا بعده ! المفروض مايطول
وعقب مايفصلج ارجعي مع خلاصة الوالد

انا جي سويت وماحبيت اكون بخلاصه بروحي
اذا ترجعين لخلاصه الوالد نفس اليوم بيخلصون لج الخلاصه


وشحالكم 

بالي انشغل على شفوووووع

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

يزاج الله خير كرز صفرا



اما عن السنافر ايااااام والله
ماحب العبها اتذكر يوم كنت مالجه قبل انا وطليقي دوم نلعبها 
وحسيت اني ادمنت عليها
مع هذا حلووه اللعبه بس شكلي بدور لعبه ثانيه  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شو السالفة منو ملج

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

انا ملجت
بس مادري سوو كانت تقصدني انا ولا وحده ثانيه  :7: 

بس هالجروب احبه لاني احس اني جزء منه وانتن شرات اخواتي ^^

----------


## mini_bunny

بنت الشوامخ ما يستوي ارجع للخلاصة أبوي والله ياريت ارجع اشدراني ليش ما فصل ما اريد أظن ظن السوء بس يمكن يفكر بأرض او بيت 

كرزا يزاج الله خير 

اما سنافرررررررر كوم ثاني 


وشفوع دوم أبالي حليلها ان شاء الله عخير

----------


## { الحب يكبر }

بنت الشوامخ الله يوفقج في حياتج اليديدة 
وان شاء الله تكونين سعيدة واعتبري الماضي تجربة تعلمتي منها ^^

والله ساعات امر ببعض التجارب وانقرص منها من الخااطر
بس لمن افكر فيها احس صج اني تعلمت 


شفوع صج والله لها وحشة وان شاء الله تكون امورها بخير

----------


## قلب الذيب

مبروك لبنت الشوووامخ

الله يجعله زواجا مباركا

عقبال باقي القررررررررروووووووووووووب يارب

----------


## قصر الحب

مساكن خير وبركة 
بالبركة بنت الشوامخ الله يسعدج يارب 
وعقبال الباقين والله يفرج هم المهمومين يا رب

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يسمع منكم 
شخباركم وشو اليديد

----------


## Ch3nel

هلووووووو صبايا 


مشتاقتلكم كتير كتير كتير 



بنوتات أبا ارمسكم بموضوع 


الحب قبل الزواج يكون ناجح. ؟؟

يعني الوحدة اذا تحب واحد و اهم الاثنين يحبون بعض و هالشخص يبا يدق الباب 

ممكن هالنوعية من الزواج يكون ناجح

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

الله يبارك فيكم حبيباتي ماقصرتوو والله

وعقبال كل الجروب ياااارب


شانيل هيه ممكن ليش لا ،، اذا هالحب انولد نتيجه انعجاب ج بشخصية وخلق ودين الشخص مب شكل فقط لانه ياما ناس حبوا بعض اول نظره شكليا
لكن ما اندمجوا بالاطباع والافكار ،، فيعني على حسب شو كان اساس هالحب وطبعا يكون حب شريف على طول خطبه زواج ،، ما اصدق اللي يحب وحده ويتم يتواصل وياها ويوعدها بالزواج
ويماطل في الموضوع

ومب شرط زواج عن حب ولا زواج تقليدي
اهم شي كيف اطباعهم الحرمه والريال ،، الزواج يستمر لاسباب اكثر من الحب لانه الحب بروحه مايكفي ،، 

حبوا بعض عشان اشكال بعض ؟؟! بغض النظر عن العيوب ،، اممم هالنوعيه من الزواج متعبه لاني سمعت تجربه بداية حياتهم عسل ومثل الاحلام ، وبعد سنين عذاب وانفصال
لانه يوم ورى يوم كل طرف اكتشف عيوب الثاني


اما اذا سبحان الله تآلفت القلوب والارواح وحس الانسان براحه وانه هالشخص فيه اخلاق عاليه وملتزم دينياً وشخصيه حلوه الخ بغض النظر عن شكله
والموضوع رسمي فيه خطبه مب بين الحرمه والريال وعود وكلام بس

ماعليه هالشي وايد حلوو بيكوون

----------


## mini_bunny

اممممممم ما أأمن الحب قبل الزواج يعني بالأحرى فمجتمعنا ما يمشي

----------


## ام مصطفى..

:30:  الله يرزقكم بغيره واحسن عن الاول ..

----------


## قصر الحب

صباح الحمد لمن لا يحمد على مكروه سواء 
شحالكم بنيات وحريمات وكيف اصبحتوا

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح الحمد والتفاءل 

اللهم احسن تدبيري ، فانا لا أجيد تدبير نفسي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لو سمحتوا اللي تبا تتكلم عن الزواج في قسم لها. الشيء يأخي. نحن بشر ونحس ونتضائج

----------


## SoOoOo

روح خلج عادية 


البنت مارمست عن شي بس حبت تاخذ راينا بهالشي و اذا بخاطرج شي رمسيها عالخاص

----------


## قلب الذيب

> لو سمحتوا اللي تبا تتكلم عن الزواج في قسم لها. الشيء يأخي. نحن بشر ونحس ونتضائج



الله يجبر كسر قلبج يا روح 
بالعكس خليهم يتكلمون ونعرف تطورات حياتهم وكيف تغيرت نظرتهم للحياه
والله يفرحهم ويسعدهم ويسعدنا مثل ما اسعدهم يارب 
خلي قلبج مليئ بالفرح وحبي لغيرج وتمني لهم كل خير لان هناك ملك موكل يقول لكي ولكي بالمثل 
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات روح ما قصدها بالعكس 

بس يعني تقول انه هال قروب المطلقات. وانه بنت شوامخ ما صارت مطلقه عروستنا الحلوه لازم تكون فقسم تجهيزات العروس والحياه الزوجيه بس جي 


لا تفهمونها غلط وهي كول عادي

----------


## { الحب يكبر }

ميني فديتج مايخص بنت الشوامخ : )
روح تقصد بشكل عام ماحددت احد ماعليه روح مافي شي يستاهل
حاولين تبدين صفحة يديدة وانسي اللي صار لاتخليها عقدة تخرب عليج حياتج
ساعات نحن نتعقد من شي ومجرد مااحد ييب طارية نتضايج ..

لاتعكرين مزاجج وقوي نفستج ترى بتسمعين واايد كلمة الزواج والزوج
فخليها عادي تمر عليج من غير ماتاثر على نفسيتج 
سوري تدخلت بالموضوع بس لاني متابعة لكن دووم

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

روح الامارات شو اللي مضايقنج الغاليه الدنيا ماتسوى >< مادري تقصدين منو ب الكلام عن الزواج وجي بس ما اشوف حد كتب عن الزواج 

عن نفسي ماتكلمت عن الزواج بس قلت اني ملجت وانتهى الموضوع لانه هذا القسم مايخصه
عن نفسي انا وااايد حابه هالجروب وما اشارك بجروب ثاني غيره ،، 
واذا عن شانيل بعد هي مثل اختنا وحبت تاخذ راينا بهالموضوع

ومثل ماقالت قلب الذيب حلو هني نشارك بعض تجارب حياتنا ونشوف التطورات اللي استووت
يعني انا قبل شهر وشي كنت مطلقه وسبحان الله مغير الاحوال
وهالشي يعطي أمل وتفائل وانه الحمدلله الله يجبر بالخواطر وقريب كل وحده فينا راح يرزقها رب العالمين باللي تتمناه

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

الحب يكبر صدقج الغاليه وانا معاج

حبيبتي ميني بني انا هالجروب عايبني اكثر من اي جروب
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## mini_bunny

فديتج والله بنت شوامخ القروب. مب مالي مالنا كلنا نحن الي نشارك فيه بالعكس انا وايد أحبج واحب مشاركاتج ونصايحج 



والبنات فهمن غلط احس وفهمن روح غلط. 


ههههههههههه خفت من ردود والله

----------


## mini_bunny

و شانيلللل موضوعها نقاش ما احس انه سوى حساسيه لانها طرحت سؤال بس والبنات فاهمين غلط 


لو في مجال للحب ليش لا بس تعب لين أثق فيه وحاله بروحه يبادله درب فأحسن لي أتريي نصيبي

هههههههه

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا وايد تفائلت فيج الصراحة يعني انتي القدوه احين

----------


## كرزه صفرا

ليش الظالم ما اييييييييييييه شي .............................؟؟؟ والنعم تهل عليه من كل الصوب 
والمظلوم قلبه محروووق من ظلم هالانسان .....؟؟؟ متى الله ينصر المظلووووم ...؟؟؟؟

----------


## mini_bunny

والله يا كرزا مثل سوالي

----------


## آهة حزن

مالك الا الدعاء

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

كرزه صفرا لاتقولين ليش ومتى
التأخير سبحان الله له حكمه واسباب عند رب العالمين
المهم انه نحن مانعارض حكم ربنا ونكون متفائلين و واثقين فيه لانه هو عند ظن عبده به

اوصيج و اوصي كل مظلوم بقراية سورة يوسف
شوفي هالنبي اقرب الناس لله كيف انظلم بالسجن سنيييين

يعني الله سبحانه يعرف انه مظلوم وكان بامكانه يظهره عقب فتره قصيره
بس ظهر عقب كم سنه وشوفي كيف الله بدل حاله عقب 
بس اهم شي حق التوكل على الله والتفائل واليقين بالفرج مهما طالت المده ولا قصرت

هالشي مب نحن نحدده .. رب العالمين يحدد

----------


## mini_bunny

صح كلامج بنت الشوامخ

----------


## قلب الذيب

> ليش الظالم ما اييييييييييييه شي .............................؟؟؟ والنعم تهل عليه من كل الصوب 
> والمظلوم قلبه محروووق من ظلم هالانسان .....؟؟؟ متى الله ينصر المظلووووم ...؟؟؟؟


لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ...
ان الله ليمهل للظالم حتى اذا اخذه ,اخذه اخذت عزيز مقتدر 
وابشري بالعوض فربج كريم كبير

----------


## قلب الذيب

اللهم اكتب لنا الخير اينما كان وعند من كان ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## mini_bunny

لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم 
لا اله الا الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا اله الا الله ملك السموات والأرض وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

اناااااااااااااا هننننننننننننننني
اتولهتتتتتتتتتت عليكم صديقاتي
اتخيلوووو فوق الشهر احاول اشارك وياكم بس حضرتي نسيت الباسورد اهىء اهىء
فديت بنوووته وميني اللي يسالون عني
ههههه ترا انا شفوع سابقا

وبعدني ف بيت اهلي 

والله لكم وحشه
عقب شوي عندي برزنتيشن ومب محضره شي
دعوااااتكن

ولي عووووده 
والله ماصدقت العضويه تتفعل عسب ارمسسسسسسكن يا خواااتي

----------


## قصر الحب

الاختلاف ف الراي لا يفسد للود قضية

----------


## Ch3nel

مشتاقتلكم مووووووووووووووت  :12:

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> اناااااااااااااا هننننننننننننننني
> اتولهتتتتتتتتتت عليكم صديقاتي
> اتخيلوووو فوق الشهر احاول اشارك وياكم بس حضرتي نسيت الباسورد اهىء اهىء
> فديت بنوووته وميني اللي يسالون عني
> ههههه ترا انا شفوع سابقا
> 
> وبعدني ف بيت اهلي 
> 
> والله لكم وحشه
> ...



هلا شفووووع
لج وحشه واااااايد والله
حرام حاولي ترجعين الباسووود بأي طريقه بالايميل او راسلي وحده من الاداريات يمكن تساعدج
بس الاهم وجودج ويانا
ربي يوفقج ويسهل عليج البرزنتيشن

وطمنينا عنج وعن اخبارج
انا من زمان كنت ابا اطرش لج رساله بس كانت عندج الرسايل فل ><

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> مشتاقتلكم مووووووووووووووت


حبيبتي شانيل
ونحن بعد ؛*

----------


## mini_bunny

شفووووووووع الله يوفقج 

اشتقتلججججججججججججججججججججججججججج وايد 

وانا اخترع لج قصص عكيفي والله 




اشتقتلججججججججججججججججججججججججججج وخبرينا

----------


## mini_bunny

ونحن بعد شانيلللل صرتي ما تحدرين قروب

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات خذيت هديه من داماس حق أمي

----------


## mini_bunny

وين حجزتي اي قاعه بنت الشوامخ

----------


## Ch3nel

السموحة كنت مسافرة و نشغلت

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمدالله ع سلامه شانيل

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

> هلا شفووووع
> لج وحشه واااااايد والله
> حرام حاولي ترجعين الباسووود بأي طريقه بالايميل او راسلي وحده من الاداريات يمكن تساعدج
> بس الاهم وجودج ويانا
> ربي يوفقج ويسهل عليج البرزنتيشن
> 
> وطمنينا عنج وعن اخبارج
> انا من زمان كنت ابا اطرش لج رساله بس كانت عندج الرسايل فل ><


هههههههههه مامنه امل هذاك اليوزر
خلاص بتواصل وياكم على هالاكاونت وهذاك الله يرحمه  :18: 
اههههمممممممم شي رديت لتجمع والله لكم وحشه كثير
واخباري حاليا صخه ما صار شي يديد غير انه القاضي حضرته كل مره يأجل وياجل ويأجل وبيأجل للابد مادري ليش جي مهمل
وهييييييه صح بنوته 
الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك حبيبتي الله يسعدج ويوفقج يارب ف حياتج اليديد وعقبال ماتيبين بنت ازوجها ولدي المستقبلي هههه على كيفي سويتلهم شجرة العائله  :5:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

> شفووووووووع الله يوفقج 
> 
> اشتقتلججججججججججججججججججججججججججج وايد 
> 
> وانا اخترع لج قصص عكيفي والله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اشتقتلججججججججججججججججججججججججججج وخبرينا


ميييييييييييييينيييي حيااااااااااااتي  :28: 
والله انا اشتققققتلكم اكثثثر واكثثثر وينها اختنا العوده روووح مالها حس

فديتكم والله كنت اتابعكم خلف الكواليس وماكنت اقدر اسولف وياكم  :28:

----------


## mini_bunny

فديتج روح موجوده وتمام

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا الاخ للحين ما حذف نومن خلاصه عاساس بعد بأجر بي حذف. بس تبون الصراحة انا للحين مب هاين علي 


بس انا هاينه عليه مادري متى بفتك وبنسى

----------


## mini_bunny

انتي شخبار البنوته ويديدج

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

> وانا الاخ للحين ما حذف نومن خلاصه عاساس بعد بأجر بي حذف. بس تبون الصراحة انا للحين مب هاين علي 
> 
> 
> بس انا هاينه عليه مادري متى بفتك وبنسى


شو اللي يترياه حضرته
يتريا يطلعله ارض ولا بيت 
استغفر الله
المشكله ماتعرفين شو اللي يفكرون فيه الريايل
ولو ماكنتي هاينه عليه اقل الايمان يسويه انه يرجعج وانتي ف العده على الاقل
وصدقيني بتنسينه مع الايام اذا ما احتكيتي فيه يعني ما اتشاوفتو ولا رمستو بعض حتى لو صار كل ها اللي مايبانا مره مانباه مليون ويقولون الحريم عسب اتحبين ريلج اتذكري اجابياته وبتحبينه وانا الحينه اقولج اتذكري سلبيات طليقج عسب تنسينه والعمر جدامج حبيبتي توج 20 والحمدلله انج مايبتي منه عيال والله هاي روحها نعمه .. والله اني سكت واتنازلت عن وايد اشيا بس عشان بنتي

الحمدلله على كل حال
وصدقيني بعد كل هاللي يصير لنا خيره والله بيفرجها علينا عاجلا غير اجلا  :34:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

وهيه صح بنووتي الحمدلله زينه  :5:

----------


## mini_bunny

فديتج ان شاء الله دوم

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح الخير..

الحمدلله انج بخير يا شفوع 

والله يكتبلج اللي فيه خير يارب ويسر امرج ويردلج ريلج ردا جميلا اذا كان خير لج ويصرفه عنج لو هو شر لج 

الحمدلله حمدا تطيب معه الانفاس 

كثروا استغفار وايقنوا ان الله رحمته اوسع من كل شي 

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتووب اليه عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هلا شفوع وويلكم باك

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا بروح المختفيه

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> هههههههههه مامنه امل هذاك اليوزر
> خلاص بتواصل وياكم على هالاكاونت وهذاك الله يرحمه 
> اههههمممممممم شي رديت لتجمع والله لكم وحشه كثير
> واخباري حاليا صخه ما صار شي يديد غير انه القاضي حضرته كل مره يأجل وياجل ويأجل وبيأجل للابد مادري ليش جي مهمل
> وهييييييه صح بنوته 
> الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك حبيبتي الله يسعدج ويوفقج يارب ف حياتج اليديد وعقبال ماتيبين بنت ازوجها ولدي المستقبلي هههه على كيفي سويتلهم شجرة العائله


الله يبارك فيج حبيبتي شفوع
ههههههه امين راح نستوي نسايب عيل


ربي يوفقج وايسر لج جميع امورج يارب
الله اعلم شو اخر هالتأجيل بس بكل تأخيره خيره ان شاء الله

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

> فديتج ان شاء الله دوم


وياااج حبيبتي  :31:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

> صباح الخير..
> 
> الحمدلله انج بخير يا شفوع 
> 
> والله يكتبلج اللي فيه خير يارب ويسر امرج ويردلج ريلج ردا جميلا اذا كان خير لج ويصرفه عنج لو هو شر لج 
> 
> الحمدلله حمدا تطيب معه الانفاس 
> 
> كثروا استغفار وايقنوا ان الله رحمته اوسع من كل شي 
> ...


مساااا الورد
فديييتج قلب
امين حبيبتي
ويكتبلج اللي فيه خير ويسر كل امورج يارب

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

> هلا شفوع وويلكم باك


اهلييييين اختي العوده  :28: 
ويييينج مالج حس
لج وحشه وكل اللي ف القروب والله
شو يديدج
شخبار العيال

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

> الله يبارك فيج حبيبتي شفوع
> ههههههه امين راح نستوي نسايب عيل
> 
> 
> ربي يوفقج وايسر لج جميع امورج يارب
> الله اعلم شو اخر هالتأجيل بس بكل تأخيره خيره ان شاء الله


 :34: 
ههههههه شفتي كيف
امين حبيبتي 
والله يفرج هم كل المهمومين يارب

الحمدلله على كل حال


صح ردييييت على رسالتج وكتبت رد طوييييييييييل  :28:  بس الظاهر ماوصل لانه مشاركتي شويه اهىء اهىء

بس الله يشهد حبيت اهتمامج والباقي الكلام يوم بتزيد مشاركتي بكتبلج على الخاص هههههه

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات ملل مب طبيعي

----------


## قلب الذيب

مرحبا خواتي 

ميني ...ابغي اشور عليج عسب تطلعين من هالملل 

ليش ما تتطوعين في مكان تكتسبين خبره وتطلعين من جو الحزن وتتعرفين على الناس 

يعورني قلبي عليج حاطة مشكلتج ويالسه تفكرين بطليقج وهو ما حفلج 

ارميه وراج و ابني ذاتج والله يعوضج خير

اللي يحبج مستحيييييييييييييل يتركج 

وما عند الله خير وابقى

----------


## mini_bunny

مالت علي لو اقدر اجلع قلبي جلعته حطيت سلبياته جدامي وكل بس ما قدرت بس امس قررت أني أبدى. أنسى كل ما أتذكره استغفر الحمدالله حذفني وبقدم فالعهد وبدوام الشهر ألياي دعواتكم لي شكرًا قلب الذئب

----------


## كرزه صفرا

انا طليقي خطب مادري ملج ........... بس يولي

(( لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا )) [ الطلاق: 1 ] .

- تلك الأخت التي نزلت بها مصيبة الطلاق وأصابها الخوف من المستقبل وما فيه من آلام , نقول لها (( لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا )) [ الطلاق: 1 ] لعل بعد الفراق سعادة وهناء , لعل بعد الزوج زوج أصلح منه وأحسن منه , ولعل الأيام القادمة تحمل في طياتها أفراح وآمال .


ربي فرجها علينا واليوم الجمعه

يارب بشرني بزوج صالح وبشر خواتي يارب 

يا ارحم اراحمين

----------


## mini_bunny

امين يا رب

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

اللهم امين يارب

كرزا خليه يخطب يملج يعرس
الله يوفقه و يوفقج باللي احسن عنه يارب

انا قبل وايد تأثرت لما سمعت انه طليقي ملج
وبصراحه كنت اصيح بيني وبين نفسي
مب لاني ندمانه عليه بالاحلام
بس لاني كنت مقهوره وقلبي محترق

بس شي واحد دوم احطه في بالي
انه هو الخسران و بيندم بعد

بالاخير الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## mini_bunny

الي يقهر هم يظلمون ويعرسون ونحن الي ناكل تبن

----------


## كرزه صفرا

الله كريم يا ختي ... كانه ظلمني الله لا يوفقه لا دنيا ولا اخرررره

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أأامين خويتي لأن عن جد ها الأيام وأيد متضايجة 
شفوع خويتي. الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

كرزا حبيبتي بالعكس يولي ولاجنج سمعتي عن هالخبر صدقيني اللي ياي احلى وافضل (ان مع العسر يسرا) مشكلتنا مافينا صبر وميني حبيبتي مشكلتنا نحن عاطفيات كثييير والذكريات اتخرب علينا بس حطي ف بالج اللي باعج مره بيعيه مليووون بالذات عند طليقج خلي يكون عند كرااامه يا امي والله هالانسان مايستاهل قلبج اللي يستاهل بيي ان شاء الله واتذكري سلبياته عسب تنسينه وتكرهينه هيه وتكرهينه بعد اذا كرهتيه ولا خبر عنه بياثر فيج
روح اختي العوده بلاج حبيبتي ! عسى ماشر ! لايكون هاللي مايتسمى مسوي فيكم شي
شانيييل وينها مالها حس !! صايرلها فتره قاطعه عنا

الله يوفقكن خواتي ويرزقكن اللي تتمنونه عاجلا غير اجلا  :31:

----------


## mini_bunny

الله كريم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح شفوع وميني

----------


## mini_bunny

وينكن بنات

----------


## mini_bunny

ملل وايييييييد

----------


## mini_bunny

صدقج شفوع شانيلللل مالها حس ابد

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

نحن هووووووووون
الا ابوووو الملل  :28:

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح القشطة 

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## mrs.ad

للاسف شكلي بنضم الكن قريييب  :Frown:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بسم الله عليج الله يخلي ريلج لج. 
لا تفكرين خويتي بها. الشيء. وحاولي تحلين 
الأمور وتعقلين ريلج

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح القوة والاشراقة والتفاءل 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا وسيدنا محمد

ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## قلب الذيب

> للاسف شكلي بنضم الكن قريييب


لا ان شاء الله 
اذا ريلج فيه بذره خير اصبرررررررري ثم اصبري ثم اصبرررررررررررررررررري
كثري دعاء واستغفار وعسى ربي يسوق لج الخير ويسخره لج يارب

----------


## قصر الحب

مساكن الله بكل خير 
والقادم اجميل باذن الله

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

مساج الله بالنور والسرور

----------


## mini_bunny

شخباركم بنات وشو اليديد

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ولا شيء نفس. الحال

----------


## كرزه صفرا

بروح العمره ان شاء االله بتاريخ 2/4/2013 ان شاء الله بدعي لكن ولي بازواااااج صالحين 

يارب زوجنا باقرب وقت

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> كرزا حبيبتي بالعكس يولي ولاجنج سمعتي عن هالخبر صدقيني اللي ياي احلى وافضل (ان مع العسر يسرا) مشكلتنا مافينا صبر وميني حبيبتي مشكلتنا نحن عاطفيات كثييير والذكريات اتخرب علينا بس حطي ف بالج اللي باعج مره بيعيه مليووون بالذات عند طليقج خلي يكون عند كرااامه يا امي والله هالانسان مايستاهل قلبج اللي يستاهل بيي ان شاء الله واتذكري سلبياته عسب تنسينه وتكرهينه هيه وتكرهينه بعد اذا كرهتيه ولا خبر عنه بياثر فيج
> روح اختي العوده بلاج حبيبتي ! عسى ماشر ! لايكون هاللي مايتسمى مسوي فيكم شي
> شانيييل وينها مالها حس !! صايرلها فتره قاطعه عنا
> 
> الله يوفقكن خواتي ويرزقكن اللي تتمنونه عاجلا غير اجلا



معاج حق ان مع العسر يسر ان مع العسر يسر


يارب ترزقنا من حيث لا نتحتسب

......

----------


## mini_bunny

حبيبتي والله عمره مقبوله مقدما 
وانا بنفس التاريخ 2/4 بروح الهند
وبدعيلكم فطياره دعاء المسافر مستجاب 


والله يوفقنا جميع ان شاء الله

----------


## mini_bunny

بغيب عنكم مال 11 يوم  :7:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

اتروحين واتردون بالسلامه حبايبي وزين بتسافرون عسب اتغيرون جو شوي  :12:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

ميته يوع  :1:

----------


## قلب الذيب

يا صباح القشطة 

قروبنا ركد وصار بارد 

( اللهـم لا تـسـكن في قلوبنا الا الحلال لو طال بنا الحال، فلا شي عندك محال يا ارحم الراحمين )

عسى ربي يفرجها على كل من ضاقت بها ويعوضنا خييررررررر يارب الخير

----------


## قصر الحب

صباح الفل والياسمين على البنيات الحلوت

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عمرة مقبولة ان شاء الله 
أنا بتريا ممممم 7 سنين أو 8 لين يبلغ ولدي عقب بسير الحين مستحيل

----------


## SoOoOo

مساء الخير 


شو أخباركم عزيزاتي  :12:

----------


## mini_bunny

الا يوع وملل والقروب ميت إبد مافي نشاط

----------


## كرزه صفرا

صباح جمعه مباركه

يارب تبدل حالنا من هذا الحال الى افضل

----------


## mini_bunny

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين 
وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب اللهم امين ودعوات مستجابة

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

انا بعد ابا اسافر  :28: 
لايعه جبدي من الزين

----------


## mini_bunny

مللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل والدوره ما يتني

----------


## mini_bunny

صج شفوع ما صار يديد عموضوعج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما. أتخيل. أقرب الناس. لي يبوني. أعجز بروحي. ما أتخيل.

----------


## جورية2011

سلام عليكم
اشحالكن
انا احب قروبكم بين فترة و فترة أدخل أقرى مواضيعكم
شكلي قريب بكون في قروبكم لان ضروفي ما تعدلت مدة عدة سنوات و انا نفس حالي و الحين افكر في الطلاق و الله ما اعرف اهلي اذا دروا بالموضوع شو بسوا

----------


## mini_bunny

حبيبتي كثري من الاستغفار وقرايه القران. 


روح حبيبتي انتي انا احبجججج وايد والله

----------


## SoOoOo

> ما. أتخيل. أقرب الناس. لي يبوني. أعجز بروحي. ما أتخيل.




اهم شي تسوين الشي اللي يناسبج 


فكري بعمرج

----------


## قلب الذيب

> سلام عليكم
> اشحالكن
> انا احب قروبكم بين فترة و فترة أدخل أقرى مواضيعكم
> شكلي قريب بكون في قروبكم لان ضروفي ما تعدلت مدة عدة سنوات و انا نفس حالي و الحين افكر في الطلاق و الله ما اعرف اهلي اذا دروا بالموضوع شو بسوا


لا ان شاء الله 
وتطلقتي وبعدين شو بيصير !!
عسى ربي يسخرلج الخير 
اصبرررررررررررررررررررررررررري والله يعوضج في عيالج

----------


## قصر الحب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياس اقرى الكتابات واقول سبحان الله كلن عايش ويا همة 
وكل شخص له شي يفكر فيه شاغل باله 
وكلن يحس ان مشكلته هو عودة 

:
"خلق الانسان في كبد "

----------


## كرزه صفرا

الطلاق هم بنات لا تفكرين بالطلاق جورية2011 

حاول تصلحين زواجج ...

----------


## كرزه صفرا

يارب زوووووووووووووووج خواتي اللي بالقروب يارب بشرهن وفرحهن وعوضنا يارب عما فقدناه ...

----------


## mini_bunny

صدقج كرزا الطلاق هممم واكبر هم

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

حسبي الله على كل ظالم والله يرد كيد كل ظالم في نحره
خواتي لا الطلاق هم ولا الزواج هم
اللي مطلقه اتقول الطلاق هم
واللي معرسه وريلها مرويها نجوم الظهر اتقول الزواج هم
كل شي قسمه ونصيب
وكل شي خيره
وبعدين هالدنيا مؤقته
لازم انفكر شو سوينا حق دار البقاء
وبعدين حلاته يكون هم والله يبتليج لانه ف الابتلاء اجر واجر عظيم في كل دقيقه اتمر عليج شو احلى من هالشي

الله يوفقنا ويوفقكم ولازم انفكر بايجابيه عسب نرتاااح 
سواء فكرنا بسلبيه ولا ايجابيه ترا اللي الله كاتبه بيصير ف ليش ما انفكر ف اللي يريحنا

----------


## كرزه صفرا

يارب فرجها على كل مسلم

----------


## mini_bunny

اللهم امين

----------


## قلب الذيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بنات اليوم بنسير المحكمة 

والبارح اكشتفت ان ريلي مسحور والسحر اللي مسوينه له يخليه يمشي في الحرام ويكره حلاله 

الله يتجاوز عنه ويرفع عنه الابتلاء ...وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

الله يعلم وحده بابتلاء اللي امر فيه لكني صابره بقلبي قبل لساني 

والحمددلله رب العالمين

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمدالله الله يشفيه

ويجدملج الخير

----------


## mini_bunny

طمنينا عليج عقب قلب الذيب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا اله إلا الله

----------


## قلب الذيب

لا اله الا انت سبحانكك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## اناناسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بنات اليوم بنسير المحكمة 
> 
> والبارح اكشتفت ان ريلي مسحور والسحر اللي مسوينه له يخليه يمشي في الحرام ويكره حلاله 
> 
> الله يتجاوز عنه ويرفع عنه الابتلاء ...وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
> 
> الله يعلم وحده بابتلاء اللي امر فيه لكني صابره بقلبي قبل لساني 
> ...




الموضة اليديدة غاليتي

اي ريال يغلط بحق حرمته يقول انا مسحور !

يسوي كمن حركة خبال و كمن جلمة عبط عسب يثبت انه مسحوور !!!

و اللي يسوي مب بيده ! بل الجني جابرنه ! 


يضرب حرمته


يزني


يسافر بروحه لدول مشبوهة


ما يعطيها مصروف


و الف علة اخرى


و يقول مسحور !!!!!!!!

تعالي شوفي الرسائل اللي توصلني !

كل غلطان مسحور !

كل خائن مسحور ! 

كل مستبد مسحور ! 


كل اللوم يعقونه على الجني المسكين اللي ميّود راسه

من اخطاء البشر و اللوم دايما عليه هو !!!!




شبيك لبيك



ماعرف وين هالجني اللي بس يسحر الرياييل ؟؟!!! :21:

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات انا بسافر. مال 12 يوم 

بشتاقلكم والسموحه منكن

----------


## كرزه صفرا

استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع وداعئه باجر مروحه العمره ان شاء الله سموحه منكم

----------


## Ch3nel

مرحباً بنوتات .

----------


## قلب الذيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شخباركم خواتي
خذت اجازة هالاسبوع كامل ابغي اريح مع نفسي شوي 

خاطري اغير كل شي من حولي ...وانسى كل مضى

الله المستعان

----------


## ملايكه

الله المستعان

----------


## mini_bunny

اويييييييه. وينكم

----------


## حراير 2010

هلا عزيزاتي انا حراير حابه انضم ويكم وحالي من حالكم :5:  :5:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هلا حراير علومج 
اسدحي مالج السيفي لو سمحتي

----------


## قصر الحب

مرحبابج حراير

----------


## mini_bunny

ولكم حراير ههههههههه عقولة روح اسدحي السيفي

----------


## قلب الذيب

يارب .. لما فكرت بكتمان حزني
أرعبني قولك ( وابيضّت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم )
وكلما فكرت بالبوح بصوت مرتفع , تذكرت قولك 
( وبشر الصابرين )
فيرعبني ان يُضَّيـَّع بوحي .. أجري وبشارتي

----------


## miss-fashion

مرحبا خواتي الله يسعد ايامكم كلكم يارب ...حبيت اعرف من خواتي اللي طلقوا وعندهم عيال وين سكنكم اللحين يعني يالسين في البيت المحكمه حكمت بشوة لج ولعيالج ...وقدمتوا لبيت او ارض لج وشوة كانت حقوقكم بعد الطلاق مثلا العيال لهم مصروف وخدامه سايق وكل يتعلق بهالخصوص يزاكم الله خير ردوا بسرعه ماعليكم امر

----------


## كرزه صفرا

هلا بنااااااات اخباركن اشششششششششتقت لكن حيييييييييل


 :Smile:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

:33:  :30: متى اطلق وارتااااااااااااااااااااح  :Frown:   :3:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا. إله. إلا. الله. شو. تبين. بالطلاق.

----------


## قلب الذيب

انا حتى اعيش تخبط 
ريلي الين الحين اينا البيت ويحاول يردني 
وكل مرة ارمس وياه لازم نتضارب ويقولي بنسير المحكمة وبطلقج عقب يهون 
ويرد اي بيتنا ويقعد معي ويرمسني عشان نرد لبعض
انا يا خواتي تعبت والله احس عمري ضايعه 
ابغي الطلاق و ما ابغيه ..!!
ابغي ولدي يعيش ويا ابوه وينصلح حال هالانسان 
وما ابغيه لان ريلي كسرني يوم خاني حتى اتقزز يوم يلمسني 
لكني يوم ايلس بيني وبين عمري اقول منو من الحريم ما سلمت الخيانه..!!
بتخبل مب عارفه شو الصح ..!!
استخرت وايد بس بعدني محتاره ...
عسى الله يفرجها علينا اجمعين

----------


## حبيبة كلود

والله الريال ينعوض بس راحة النفس ماتتعوض

----------


## روح_الإمارات

من تجربتي. واني. مطلقة من أربع سنين. أقول الحرمة لو عندها يهال. ولو واحد تصبر على الريل حتى. لو شو. فيه دخلت الأب على عياله غير ولا يتلتهون. 
لا تفكرون بالطلاق حتى. لو. ريلج خانج. ربه بيحاسبه صبري خليج على ذمته على الأقل بيدخل على. ولده بنته بيهتم فيهم 
الحين طليجي. مأخذ الجوازات وعيالي جنهم بدون. كلمت المحكمة الشرطة. ولا طاع معاند. عياله ولا سائل عنهم. البنت انهارت منه. شو تبون بالطلاق. لا تفكرون فيه. دمار ما بعده دمار.

----------


## [ حبيبته ]

مرحبا خواتي

شو أخباركم ؟ 

قريت الموضوع وقريت راي كل وحدة فيكم 

الطلاق ما انوجد الا انه حل بالرغم من كل المشاكل الي تسبقه و تلحقه عقب ..

ويعتمد على مدى تفاهم الطرفين اذا كانوا متفقين على الطلاق و متفاهمين ان هالشي لمصلحتهم ولمصلحة عيالهم .. و مابيقصرون فحقهم عقب

فهذا يسمونه الطلاق الايجابي

وهالطلاق فيه خطوات قبله و أثنائه و بعده ..

عن نفسي ابا الطلاق حاليا و الاسباب خاصة طبعا لكنها كثييرة و كبيرة 

و هو متمسك لآخر لحظة و عارف غلطه 

المهم اني حبيت استفيد من تجاربكم كلكم لاني خايفه من بعد الطلاق 

من زمان مخططة لحياتي و حياة عيالي بعد الطلاق و اشوف الايجابيات وااااايد افضل ولمصلحة بناتي اولا ، عن العيشه مع ابوهم وايد صعبه عليهم و علي

ان شاء الله نفيد بعض و نستفيد 

وربي يكتب الخير للجميع  :31:

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

شحالكم حبيباتي
شو جديدكم 

دوم امر عالموضوع خلف الكواليس

مافي حد بهالدنيا مرتاح
لانه الدنيا دار ابتلاء واختبار للانسان المسلم

وعسى الله سبحانه يبدل حالنا جميعا لاحسن حال ويرزقنا من خير الدنيا والاخره

وما اوصيكم 
قيام الليل وكثره الدعاء

----------


## mini_bunny

اخر شي فكري فالطلاق دام ندمان و متمسك عطي فرصه وعليج بالاستخاره

----------


## mini_bunny

قلب الذيب عطيه فرصه ما في احد كامل والله 


وانتي يا شفوع شو صار عليج ؟؟؟؟؟ 


بنت الشوامخ لج وحشه وانتي بعد كرزا 



صح شانيلللل وين

----------


## mini_bunny

كل مره احدر القروب أشوفه ميت 


واليوم استأنست تحرك شوي

----------


## mini_bunny

انا شهرين وبكمل سنه الايام تركض

----------


## كرزه صفرا

انا بتاريخ 1/8/2013 بكمل سنه  :Smile:

----------


## mini_bunny

ثلاث شهور يعني

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يعين الجميع

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

هلا ميني فديتج وانتي بعد الغاليه

شو مسويه

فعلا الايام تركض وان شاء الله الياي احلى و اجمل

لاتركزين عالتاريخ ولا قلبج بيعورج وتتذكرين انه مثل هاليوم العام شو كان حالي والحين كيف

تفائلي انه ايامج الحلوه بعدها مايت مع اللي يستاهلج ويقدرج ؛)

----------


## mini_bunny

فديتج بنت شوامخ انتي شو صار عليج عروستنا 
والله يتتم عليج بالخير حبيبتي

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

حبايبي والله
هههههههههه عيل انا سنه وشهرين معلقه وطآآآف اهم شي اكون ف بيت اهلي ولا اتعذب عندهم ونفسيتي تتعب واموت من الهم بسبتهم
الحمدلله على كل حال
شو يديدكم
لكم وحشه !!

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

سبحان الله احيانا الطلاق افضل حل حق عيشه ماتتحمل وخاصة اذا ما كان في شي ايجابي ف الطرف الثاني و مو متقبلين بعض عقب اللي صار
الله يصبرني ..

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

:5: تعالو انتو قصدكم بتكملون سنه ع شو  :18: 
انا بكمل سنه و 5 شهور من عرسي وسنه وشهر** مب شهرين اني معلقه

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

صدق شفووع اهم شي صحتج ونفستج لاتقهرين عمرج على ناس ماتستاهل
ربج فوق بيحاسبهم واكثري من حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
وانتي بعد لج وحشه حبيبتي ؛* شحالج الاميره الصغيره وكم شهر الحين استووت


ميني بني الحمدلله حبيبتي 
وان شاء الله تجربني تعطي تفائل انه المطلقه مب اقل حظ عن غيرها
بالعكس يمكن اييها اللي احسن من العزابيه بعد


والحمدلله على كل حال
مافي حياة خاليه من المشاكل
و انا حاسه انه بعد فتره محد بيتم بهالجروب لانه الكل بيعرس بإذن الله

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> تعالو انتو قصدكم بتكملون سنه ع شو 
> انا بكمل سنه و 5 شهور من عرسي وسنه وشهر** مب شهرين اني معلقه


عسى الله يريح بالج قرييب يا شفووع
انا حسيت بشعور المعلقه لفتره اللي هي ايام المحكمه

ولاتنسين ان بعد العسر يسراً
وحسبي الله على كل شاب مب ويه الزواج ويورطون بنات الناس وياهم

----------


## mini_bunny

والله صدقج أتم عند أهلي عزيزه مكرمه أبرك ما قصرو فينا 

زين والله بنت الشوامخ 


والله وانتي لج وحشه شفوع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ليش فرحتنا ما تكمل ليش ممنوع علينا نفرح ما يكفي اللقب اللي يسد النفس بعد 
الناس كلها فرحانة إلا نحن ليش قولولي ليش

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

خليها على الله يا روح
والله اني مب مستحيه يوم من الايام باخذ هاللقب بالعكس ش فايدة لقب متزوجه وانتي كل حياتج جحيم ويا هالريال
اللي معور قلبي الظلم اللي اتعيشه المطلقه قبل الطلاق قصدي المعلقه وعقب ماتطلق بهذلة المحاكم وحقوقها اتضيع وغير انه ماتقدر اتعيش حياتها لو بغت اتعرس لازم تتقيد ب عيالها عن ياخذونهم اشباه الريايل ولا اللقب نفسه والله جدا عادي بالعكس احسه يقوي الحرمه واتحس بالمسؤوليه اكثر طبعا اذا كانت حقوقها محفوظه وبدون ظلم ف الزواج وقبل الطلاق وبعد الطلاق

الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

فديت روحج بنوته
صدقج والله بعيش حياتي واللي الله كاتبه بيصير
الحينه فديتها 7 شهور
تعالي شوفيها بنوته صايره صياحه نمبر 1 فضيعه فضيعه  :24: 


حيااااتي ميني الله يشهد اني اشتقت حق نفره نفره فيكم بس الظروف ماتخلينا اندش اول ب أول  :28: 
انتي شخبارج
شو مسويه
سجلتي ف المعهد!!

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أي حقوق ماشيء حقوق نحن اقل فئة في المجتمع حتى حقوقنا اقل عن الوافدين شو أقول

----------


## mini_bunny

التسجيل شهر تسعه. وايد حطيت فبالي أني أعيد الثانويه 
وبعد حاطه فبالي معهد وجامعه خاصه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حلو ميني جربي احلى حل

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

تدرين ميني انا احس لو بشهادة الثنويه سرتي اشتغلتي على الاقل سنه ومن هالمعاش اتسيرين جامعه خاصه جي بيكون متوفره عندج الماده ومابتضغطين على اهلج الا لو بتروحين معهد احس ماله داعي الشغل لانه حكومي 
وعلى طاري اتعيدين الثنويه اذا معدلج اوكي مايحتاي اتضيعين سنه من عمرج على شي موجود عندج واسألي بعد اذا عدتي الثنويه في امل الجامعات الحكوميه تقبلج ولا!

الله يوفقج حبيبتي
كلنا وياج
لاتستلمين خلج قويه
وان شاء الله اللي ياي احلى واحسن

----------


## mini_bunny

هيه يقبلون كأني عدت من يديد وفي بنات سووها


شفوع الجامعيين مب لاقين شغل انا ما بحصل 
والله محتاره وما اريد اكلف على أهلي بعد

----------


## mini_bunny

روح وشفوع فديتكم والله ما تقصرون

----------


## قلب الذيب

صبـاح الخـير يا خواتي 

شخباركم ..؟؟ 

الله يفرج همنا وهمكم

----------


## mini_bunny

اللهم امين

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

روح الامارات ليش فديتج عادي والله منو قال .. بالعكس المطلقه تعيش حياتها ونص ، على حسب البيئة اللي انتي فيها
انا والله ولا شي تغير علي الحمدلله سواء يوم كنت مطلقه ولا مرتبطه من حيث التعامل والنظره عااادي

ترى حسب الناس الحمدلله والشكر الجهلة سوي لهم اكبر طاف 

وياما حريم جمال اخلاق دين حسب نسب وبنات ناس كباريه تطلقوو لا عيب ولا حرام
هذا ابتلاء واختبار من رب العالمين واي بشر معرض لهالشي

ولاتقولين ليش و ليش لانه هذا مكتوب ومقدر من رب العالمين من ماكنتي ف بطن امج
والياي ان شاء الله احلى تفاااائلي
وما ضاع حق وراه مطالب ،، واعرف مطلقات مع عيالهم ماخذين حقوقهم كامله الحمدلله بس اذا الريال نذل هني المشكله 

عليج بالدعاء والصبر

وحده من اهلنا تطلقت وعندها 3 اولاد
عرست من قريب شاب عزابي ماعرس قبل واصغر عنها ويعشقها تبارك الله
وشي عزابيات مب محصلات رياييل
يمكن حظج يكون احسن عن العزابيه 


الله يعوض الجميع يااارب باللي تقر عينها فيه

شفوع ،، فديت البنووته العسل والله انه الياهال زينة الحياة الدنيا
ربي يحفظها وعن الصياح الله يعينج ربيعتي كانت جي بنتها عقب سنه استووت عسوله وتوونس ماتصيح وايد

ميني انصحج تعيدين الثانويه وتدخلين جامعه حكوميه وتتخرجين بالبكالريوس لانه الحين اغلب الوظايف والمعاشات القويه للجامعين والله يوفقج


ربي يفرح قلبج يا قلب الذيب

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> حبايبي والله
> هههههههههه عيل انا سنه وشهرين معلقه وطآآآف اهم شي اكون ف بيت اهلي ولا اتعذب عندهم ونفسيتي تتعب واموت من الهم بسبتهم
> الحمدلله على كل حال
> شو يديدكم
> لكم وحشه !!


....

عادي اتحسب ع ريلج 
حسبي الله عليه كان ظلمج 
حشا بله سنه وشي معلقه شو من التعذيب النفسي يالله رحمتك

----------


## قلب الذيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شخباركم خواتي ..؟؟

ادعوا واكثروا استغفار وعسى الله يرزقنا راحة البال ودوام النعم وتلقب الاحوال الى احسنها يارب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحياة حلوة بس لازم نعيشها صح 

اخبركن شو رأيكن ب وكالة سفر الحريم والأطفال بس 
يعني تسوي رحلات لمجموعات طبعا للحريم والأطفال مثلا أكبر من 7 سنين 

تعرفون خاااااطري اسويه بس بعده المجتمع مب متقبل بس شوي شوي الناس تغير تفكيرها

----------


## mini_bunny

حلوه فكرتجججج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييي. وأيد

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا بنات شخباركممممممممم ......??????

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمدلله انت علومج

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمدالله مثل ما انا  :1:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

اهلين وسهلين
الحمدلله فديتج
من صوبج !

بنآآت ادعوولي اطلق الله يخليكم
والله يجدم اللي فيه خير ياارب
جد مليت وتعبت من هالنآآس

----------


## روح_الإمارات

انتي بعدج لا اله إلا الله 
لا ما بدعي لج تطلقين مب حلوة يارب تطلقين لا بندعيلج يارب ييسر لج الخير وين ما كان

----------


## كرزه صفرا

يارب يارب يارب
في وقت صوت االاذان اسالك يالله ان تسترنا وترزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب وتفرج كرب كل مسلم يارب

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

فكرتج وايد حلوه كرزه صفرا ^^


انا عن نفسي ماعندي بيبي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

حبيبتي شفووع اكثر من حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
وعسى الله يجدم لج اللي فيه الخير

----------


## mini_bunny

أمين يارب

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح الخير يا خواتي 
عندي موعد في المحككمة تاريخ 4-6 عند التوجيه الاسري 
وما اقول غير الحمدلله الحمدلله حتى يبلغ الحمد منتهاه

xxx

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

صباح الورد
حتى انا عندي موعد ف التوجيه الاسري تاريخ 2-6-2013
xxx

----------


## كرزه صفرا

xxx


بنات انا اقترحت هالشي .... عشان ابا وحده نفسي مطلقه تخفف عني واخفف عنها .. ما يحس بالمطلقه الا المطلقه  :Smile: 

xxx

----------


## mini_bunny

بنت شوامخ انتي من جماعة الايفون والجلاكسي خلج بتاع كلوو ويييبي بلاكبيري

----------


## بنتـ DXB

تنبيه : تمنع مواضيع قروبات البلاك بيري او اي طريقه تواصل خارج المنتدى

يرجى الالتزام بقوانين المنتدى حتى لا يتم اغلاق التجمع

----------


## مسك وعوود

الله يفرج عليكن خواتي حاسه فيكن خواتي ،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## روح_الإمارات

وين الناس

----------


## mini_bunny

هلاااااااااااااااا

----------


## mini_bunny

بنت شوامخ وشانيل أخباركم اشتقت لكم

----------


## فطومـة

السلام عليكم 

حبيباتي الله يوفقكم يارب ويفرج همومكم 

بسالكم 

اذا تطلقت البنت بدون زواج يعني في فترة الملجه بس هل لها عدة ؟؟؟

----------


## موني الزعابي

هلا مرحبا هاي اول مشاركه لي فالقروب .. ابا ارد على الاخت فطومة الي اعرفه انه المطلقه عدتهااا انها ماتتزوج مب انها تقعد فالبيت .. بس الارملة الي تقععد فالبيت وماتظهررر ... والي فالملجه اعتقد مالها عده والله اعلم ما اروم افتي بس حسب معلوماتي

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا قريت انه مالها عده والله يوفقج فطومه ويكتب لج الخير

----------


## ام حنان

هلا خواتي شخباركم ..
ابسال سوال عندي ولدين صغار سنتين والثاني 4 شهور
وناويه اطلق سوالي لو اطلقت هل المحكمه تلزم ابو العيال يدبر بيت لعياله ! ولالا
بحكم اني ساكنه ويا اهله ماعنا بيت بروحنا 

وسوال ثاني لو قدمت عالشوون وصرفولي هل ابو اليهال يكون مجبور بمصروفهم بعد ولا لا!
اتمنى تردون علي وتدعون لي ربي يسهل امري وامركم
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مسك وعوود

الله يسهل عليج وان شاء الله تتخذي القرار الصح اختي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> حبيباتي الله يوفقكم يارب ويفرج همومكم 
> 
> بسالكم 
> 
> اذا تطلقت البنت بدون زواج يعني في فترة الملجه بس هل لها عدة ؟؟؟


حبيبتي احسن شي تسألين شيخ دين
او القاضي شوو قال لج



انا قبل تطلقت خلال فترة الملجه
بس تخيلي قالي لازم عده 3 حيضات مع انه ما استوى شي بيننا وايد استغربت
قال لانه استووت خلوه بينا يعني يلسنا بروحنا في مكان مسكر !!


ف انتي اذا يلستي ويا طليقج بروحكم وفي مكان مسكر ولمدة فوق نص ساعه هذه تعتبر خلوه شرعيه صحيحه
ويقولون بعضهم عليها عده ولوو مادخل على حرمته ! 





هلا ميني بني شحالج حبيبتي بشرينا عنج
وشحال شفوع حبيبتي شو صار وياها

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ام حنان هالامور احسن شي تسألين عنها في المحكمه والله يوفقج حبيبتي
بس طبعا هو ملزوووووم بالمصاريف لعياله

----------


## mini_bunny

والله الحمدالله تمام وشفوع بعدها ادعي لها ًانتي عرستي ولا وعلومج ويديدج

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ان شاء الله بدعي لها وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  :Frown:  
انتي شو اخبارج وشو صار ع الدراسه ؟

لا بعدني ان شاء الله شهر ١٠

----------


## mini_bunny

والله بعده جاري الموضوع

----------


## آم نآصر

اول مره اشوف هالتجمع  :30:  بنضم لكم =)
مالجه بس على ويه الطلاق والمحكمه عقب العيد  :1: 
وايد بعييييد احس حرام يضيع علي الشهر وانا اترياه يخلص بسبة المحكمه والطلاق
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  :3:  اول البارحه دخلت 21 
والله يعيني على هالكلمه وعلى اهلي من الحين بدوا يطعنون :30: 
الله يصبرني

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## mini_bunny

فديتج ونحن بعمرج احمدي ربج تطلقتي وانتي بنت ادعي ربج فلايام المباركة خير وانا بدعيلج

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

ممكن افهم اهداف هالتجمع؟

----------


## تسونامي

التجمع يخرع خخخخ<<<امزح امزح 

الله يفرجها على الجميع يااارب 
الطلاق صاير سهل ولا واحد طايق الثاني 
الله يسترها على الجميع

----------


## mini_bunny

نخفف على بعض نسكي لبعضنا محد يفهمنا الا الي عانت مثلنا. والي مب عاجبنها لا تحدر حاله من حال اي تجمع تراه

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> نخفف على بعض نسكي لبعضنا محد يفهمنا الا الي عانت مثلنا. والي مب عاجبنها لا تحدر حاله من حال اي تجمع تراه


مدري ليه كلمة تخفيف؟!
شو يعني طلاق خلاص اخر الدنية بنموت؟!
انا تطلقت أمس وفرحاااانة بشكل مش طبيعي،، دام اني خلصت من زوج لا يستحق حتى كلمة زوج خلاص ليش الزعل؟
وعلى فكرة اللي تيأس وتخاف هي اللي تتعب،، ومن رحمة ربي بي جتني وحدة امس وتقول عندها عريس لي،،، قلتلهم ينتظرون لما بعد العدة عادي جدا

----------


## قلب الذيب

الله يعوضنا كلنا عوض الصابرين الصالحين 

واللهم لك الحمد كله ولك الشكر كله وبيدك الخير كله

----------


## مسك وعوود

محظوظه ما شاء الله ؛؛؛

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح الخير يا هل الخير

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> محظوظه ما شاء الله ؛؛؛


هههه شكلي اتحسدت ولا ايه يا جدعان!!
خبروني ان العريس اكبر مني ب 8 سنوات في البداية،، بس بعدين صلحو المعلومة وطلع اكبر من بـ 18 سنة،، فأكيد رفضته بدون ما اشوفه

يلا لعلو خير
وامس كلموني على عريس تاني أكبر من بـ 3 سنوات،، طلبت معلومات اكتر عنه حتى افكر (والحمد لله على كل حال  :Smile:  )





> صباح الخير يا هل الخير



صباح النو والسرور

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يوفقج حبيبتيً ههههههه

----------


## مسك وعوود

موفقه اختيه الله يسهل عليج

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> الله يوفقج حبيبتيً ههههههه





> موفقه اختيه الله يسهل عليج



شكرا شكرا ^^
والله يعوضكم بالزوج الصالح

بس شيلو فكرة الخوف والقلق وكلام الناس من بالكم وعيشو بالأمل في الله وان شا الله اموركم بتتحسن وربنا ما ينسى عباده

جربو اقرأو سورة الرحمن كل يوم بنية الزواج

----------


## عروسة للأبد

الله يرزقنا الازواج الصالحين قريبا يا رب

----------


## قلب الذيب

صباح النور والسرور

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ليش. مع كثرة عدد المطلقات في الدولة ما زال هناك أشخاص يستنكر وجود حرمة لحالها. حتى مع إليهال. أقصد. عيالها

----------


## آم نآصر

ما فهمت عليج روح الامارات 
فيني شهقه قوية أبي أصيح 
تعبت من نظرات أهلي 
شووو يعنئ مطلقة؟. ماتعيييش! مالهاااا حق؟ ليييش نظرة المجتمع جيه! 
مب دوم العيب ف الحرمه ليش يعقون كل اللوم عليها !! والله تعبت

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفتي أم ناصر. هي جيه. مجرد كونج مطلقة. يعني أنتي 
قنبلة. فساد. أقرب. شيء يفجرها.

----------


## قلبي الوله

شحالكم خواتي. ؟ أنا وحدها مطلقة ما اعتبر طلاقي. شيء مب زين لا بالعكس اعتبره نعمة من الله. دوم أحمد ربي على اللي أنا فيه مع أني أعاني شوي من أهلي إلا إن نفس الوقت ارتحت من عذاب طليقي

----------


## آم نآصر

اااااااااااااااااه بس مجتمع ظالم
صح تطلقت وافتكيت من طليقي بس الاهل وكلامهم ونظراتهم يعني حتى لو تزوجت احس بيذلوني على سالفة الطلاق جرررررح كبييير ف قلبي والله يعيني على نظرة المجتمع 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
شو الحل بنات/حريم نظرة امي وابوي ماترحمني والله مالي ذنب انكتب اني اتطلق ف هالعمر غصصصصه ف قلبي ابي افضفض بس عارفه نهاية الفضفضه الييييمه

----------


## قلبي الوله

شحالكم بنات ؟. أسالي أختي القاضي أو دار الإفتاء. هم إدرئ منا. ؤالله ايسر أمورج.

----------


## ملايكه

شحالكم كل عام وانتو بالف خير يا رب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

و أنتي بخير وصحة 
ههه آلحمدلله بعدنا في عالم المطلقات

----------


## ملايكه

ههههه هيه والله بعدنا في هالعالم الله يوفقنا يارب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عالم جميل

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

جات الحزينة تفرح.. ملقتلهاش مطرح  :28:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

آفا. ليش

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> آفا. ليش



كل ما اقول خلاص بتزوج،، وبعيش حياتي
يجي الوالد ويعطل الموضوع لسبب ما....
وآخر قراراته مافي زواج قبل شهر 1  :Frown: 
الله المستعان

----------


## ألذ أقداري

اتصلوو فينا ناس يبون يتقدمون بس امايه رفضت =(

قعدت اصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييحححح

ظلم شنو هذا لين متى بنتم مطلقات جذا والله جنه مقطوعات من شيره

----------


## مسك وعوود

الله يفرج عليك وعلينا

----------


## ألذ أقداري

اميييييييييييييييين يارب

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> اتصلوو فينا ناس يبون يتقدمون بس امايه رفضت =(
> 
> قعدت اصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييحححح
> 
> ظلم شنو هذا لين متى بنتم مطلقات جذا والله جنه مقطوعات من شيره



ليش رفضت؟!

----------


## ألذ أقداري

لاني بعد كم شهر من الزواج تطلقت وقالت اني مب مال زواج =( وتقولي قدمي على وظايف وهاتي فلوس وماشي وظايف 
والله ظلم 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> لاني بعد كم شهر من الزواج تطلقت وقالت اني مب مال زواج =( وتقولي قدمي على وظايف وهاتي فلوس وماشي وظايف 
> والله ظلم 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



طيب ازا ما غيها تطفل او تدخل بأمور شخصية... شو كان سبب الطلاق؟

----------


## ألذ أقداري

ماقدر اقولج غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  :3:

----------


## قلب الذيب

مرحبا خواتي المنطلقات 

الذ اقداري وليش كل هالخوووف لو لج نصيب في هذا الزواج كان ما في قوة بالارض توقفه 

ولا تزعليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين وابتسمي هجذا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ألذ أقداري

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني والله 
بالنسبة للزواج اللي تطرينه تراه خلاص انتهى تطلقت من زمان
والخوف اللي تقولين عنه هو صحيح في خوف بس من ناحية الاهل لانهم يرفضون كل حد يتقدم
بس الحمدلله على كل حال 
علومج اختيه  :5:

----------


## mini_bunny

ألذ أقداري والبنات احس حي مابي احد فهالقرووب ههههههههه مب لانه شي ثاني بس مابي حد يطلق وجي الله يعينا وأحس في فرق وايد من اول ما اطلقنا للحين يعني نسينا ومرتاحين الحمدالله ومثل ما قالت قلب الذيب لو هم نصيبنا ما في قوه بدنيا تفرقنا والله كريم

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

الله يوفقكن للرفع

----------


## ألذ أقداري

مس بني هههههههه نك نيمج كيوت يضحكني ههههههه
بالنسبة للبنات تراني ماعرف الا كذا وحده 
وان شاء الله محد يدش بعد والله يوفق كل بنوته وحرمه ويبعدهن عن الطلاق يارب
بس احس التجمع راقد مرات 
عرفونا عليكم
اخباركم 
ومتى تطلقتو بالضبط يعني كم كان عمركم؟

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> مس بني هههههههه نك نيمج كيوت يضحكني ههههههه
> بالنسبة للبنات تراني ماعرف الا كذا وحده 
> وان شاء الله محد يدش بعد والله يوفق كل بنوته وحرمه ويبعدهن عن الطلاق يارب
> بس احس التجمع راقد مرات 
> عرفونا عليكم
> اخباركم 
> ومتى تطلقتو بالضبط يعني كم كان عمركم؟


انا تطلقت من 3 شهور تقريبا وعمري 27

----------


## ألذ أقداري

الله يعوضج خير يارب والعمر كله ان شاء الله 
وانا من 8 شهور تطلقت عمري 22 :3: 

الله يعوضنا خير يارب :30:

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> الله يعوضج خير يارب والعمر كله ان شاء الله 
> وانا من 8 شهور تطلقت عمري 22
> 
> الله يعوضنا خير يارب


امين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أنا اللي استغربه في حريم مصرة إلا تطلق. ويكون لي حوار معاها واقولها إن الطلاق نار بيحرقج أنتي واعيالج بس مصرة ما أتكلم عن عن شخص معين بس المثال موجود ووايد ما نقول الزوج خائن أو يضرب أو الأسباب اللي مباح للحرمة فيها تطلب الطلاق لا بس جيه. صبري تحملي ولأ يخترب بيتج.

----------


## mini_bunny

انا تطلقت 19  :1:  والحين مر سنه وأربع شهور

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههه مدري ليش جي اخترت النك نيييم أهبل لا  :7:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أنا مطلقة خبرة. والحمدلله و فرحانة إني تطلقت لأن كل يوم اكتشف أشياء. لو إن متزوجة كنت بكون مهمومة آلحمدلله

----------


## ألذ أقداري

روح الامارات ههههههه
بالنسبة للمصره على الطلاق 
ف اتوقع ومن وجهة نظري ومن اللي كنت اسمعه من المطلقات واللي اقراه
ان اغلب الحريم مايطلبن الطلاق الا في حالتين
1.ان ريلها يسئ لها ويضربها 
2.تهدم بيتها بنفسها لاجل واحد ثاني

عن نفسي موضوع طلاقي طويل وعريض هههههه والحمدلله على كل حال
مس بني اتوقع احينه انتي 20 ؟ العمر كله حبوبه والله يعوضج خير ياارب

روح الامارات مافهمت كيف مطلقة خبره؟
والزواج فيه اشيا حلوه واشيا لا 
ولو مب الامومه جان محد فينا فكرت تعرس هههههه
بس الحمدلله على كل حال 
امبراطوره وينج اختي

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> امبراطوره وينج اختي


انا هنا ^^

----------


## mini_bunny

قصدها انها تطلقت من فتره طويله يعني


يارب يا بنات ما تخلص هال سنه واجوفكم كلكم محد يعني عرستو خخخخخ

فتره وتعدي وبيصير روتين عادي غصبن عنا ننسا يعني

----------


## Mis angela

ابشركم تزوجت

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> ابشركم تزوجت


مبروووك مبروووك

----------


## Mis angela

الله يبارك فيكم يالله عاد من رخصتكم باروح قروب المتزوجات خخخخخخ

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> الله يبارك فيكم يالله عاد من رخصتكم باروح قروب المتزوجات خخخخخخ


الله يوفقك

----------


## مسك وعوود

موفقه أختي

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

جات الحزينة تفرح
كل مرة بقول رح تفرج وبتتسكر بوجهي  :Frown:

----------


## mini_bunny

مبرووووك مس انجيلا

----------


## Mis angela

الله يبارك في حياتكم وعقبالللل الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع يااااااارب

----------


## رسايل البحر

مشكورة اختى الكريمه

----------


## مطلقة

امين مس انجيلا

رسايل بحر شخبارج اختي

----------


## مسك وعوود

الف مبارك مس انجل

----------


## مطلقة

ربي لاتذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  :3:

----------


## ώzя͠ ɑŀηшɑчɑ

مرحباا

----------


## مطلقة

مرااحب اختي  :5:

----------


## بنت راك 99

مرااااحب .. شحالكن

----------


## مطلقة

الحمدلله ماشي الحال

ابغي اعرف منو بالضبط active في هالقروب؟
خلونا نتعرف  :5:  
ماحس فيه تفاعل الا بعد مرور يومين او ثلاثة ايام  :24:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اليوم. في حرمة في الدوام. صدمتني قالتلي. أنتي صعب تحصلين واحد. لأني مطلقة فوق الثلاثين حسيت عمري عيوز أنا بروحي تعبانة ها الأيام أحس بوحدة غريبة ما أدري يمكن لأن بنتئ بدت تكبر وتهتم في ربيعاتها وولد بعد كبر وتفكير ه في أبوه. متضايجة حيل حيل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هل المطلقة لازم هي اللي تدور عن ريل تسوي أي شيء ولو على حساب مبادئها
هل المطلقة مثل السيارة الجديمة اللي صاحبها يبا يفتك منها يبيعها بأرخص. سعر.

----------


## مطلقة

> هل المطلقة لازم هي اللي تدور عن ريل تسوي أي شيء ولو على حساب مبادئها
> هل المطلقة مثل السيارة الجديمة اللي صاحبها يبا يفتك منها يبيعها بأرخص. سعر.


اختي ماعرف شو سسبب طلاقج ولكن دام عندج حضانة عيالج وعيالج معاج وماشاء تداومين شلج بكلام الناس وهالحرمة مافيها خير صراحه
والنصيب يصيب لو كنتي 30 ولا 40 حاولي تتقربين لعيالج يعني البنوتة حلو يكون عندها ربع بس لازم تعرفين شو ف قلبها والولد تقربي منه 
لاتخلين كل همج الريل وكلام الناس

وكلامج عن ان المطلقة شرات السيارة المستعمله احب اقولج ( الأعمى لو لمس جوهره مايثمنها) ف لاتزعلين لنظرة الناس لج وخصصه هالجمله لاتخلينها تلعب بمخج

واذا انتي قادره فعلا شوفيلج خطابه تشوف لج ولد الحلال لان الريايل في هالزمن انعدمو نادر ماتلقين واحد يبي يعرس احين الشباب طايحين في البنات اللي مايبن يعرسن اما البنات المحافظات على عمارهن مايبوهن اخر زمن نحن والله المستعان

----------


## قلب الذيب

مساء الخير ...
نبا نتفاعل بهالقروب 

شخبارككم خووواتي

----------


## مطلقة

الحمدلله اختي انتي شخبارج
للاسف ماشي تفاعل  :3:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هيييه يا مطلقة. كرهت أبو الزواج مسكين ريل أختي دوم يقلي ما عليج أنا بدور شيخ الشباب. بس خلاض القلب عاف الجنس. الخشن 
أما عيالئ دوم طليقي ينشن ع عيالئ والشيء اللي صعب أسويه هو يسويه مرة في السنة عسب جيه. عيالئ متعلقين فيه

----------


## مطلقة

ماغير نقول الله كريم :3:

----------


## mini_bunny

الله كريييييييييييم بخيييير قلب الذئب انتي شو دنياج

----------


## مطلقة

دنياي بخير ههههههه داشه عرض سامحيني 

شحالكم بنات 
اتفقو على وقت نحدر ونسولف فيه ماينفع جيه جني ارمس اليدار  :22:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما عليج أنا بكون معاج ع الخط مطلقة بس عبري عن شعورج 
اكتشفت شيء يإخي أنا نحن آلمطلقات والحمدلله وإيد أسعد من حريم وإيد متزوجات آلحمدلله لي فترة ايلس مع حريم متزوجات أحس حياتهم مشاكل وهم

----------


## مطلقة

ههههههه صدقج اعرف وحده ماكملت اسبوع على زواجها وبدت المشاكل عندها بس بعد رغم المشاكل والهموم الحياه مابتحلى من دون ونيس ! بس ياحيف ريايل هالزمن يخرعون

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ونبي نعرس واااع. خلنا مطلقات وإيد إبرك لنا.

----------


## مطلقة

هههههههههههههههههههه هيه بس بعد احس غير مدري شو ناقصنا نحن ابي اعرس واصير ام بس الريايل روحهم يبيلهم تربيه من اول ويديد من اشوف ثنين عندهم مشاكل اقول الحمدلله بس مادري المشاعر متناقضه ابي وما ابي ههههههه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

من ها الناحية صح ادعي ربج يرزقج بريال صالح مب ذكر 
عن نفسي آلحمدلله عندي اثنين الله يحفظهم تييني حالات احتاج لرجل بس تعدي ها الحالات آلحمدلله

----------


## مطلقة

ويرزقج امين يارب مع كثرة الذكور قلو الريايل وللاسف
الله يخليهم لج يارب
كم اعمارهم تقريبا
الا بسألج شو رايج في اللي تقول ان الشباب مقبلين على المطلقات اكثر عن البنات؟

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يرزقني فلوس. هييه. ريال لا أتمنى أتمنى أكون مطلقة مليونيرة. واااو 
عيالئ فديتهم 10. و 8. 
هييه حسيت لأن الشباب. يبون وحدة مب متطلبة شرات البنت مهر عرس. ثوب أبيض لا. وفي نفس الوقت المطلقة خبرة. يعني بيتزوجها وهي عارفة كل شيء مب بيقعد يعلم

----------


## قلب الذيب

ارزاقنا مقدرة ونحن نمشي في طريق الاقدار

----------


## مسك وعوود

ونعم بالله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

إشحالكم خواتي

----------


## مسك وعوود

أطياب الحمدلله اخبارج انتي ؟

----------


## روح_الإمارات

آلحمدلله. أقول ليش ما يتسكر الموضوع ما منه فائدة

----------


## الحزن داري

هلا 
اخباركم

----------


## قلب الذيب

اسال الله ان يرزقني وياكم فرحة تدمع بها اعيننا 

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## زوجة الملازم

الله يوفقكن لما يحب ويرضى 
الدنيا ممر وليس مستقر 
والله حتى المتزوجة مهمومه وصابره 
بس عند الله ما يضيع الأجر

----------


## بنت_دبي_وبس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا مطلقه وف خاااااطري اتعرف على مطلقاااااات مثلي ..وأكون صداقات معاهن 

ف اللي حابه اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

بعدكم هون؟
مين اتزوجت؟

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ادعيلي 
احس ما شيء مطلقات. نسبة الطلاق او وايد مطلقات ما شاء الله تزوجن

----------


## قلب الذيب

كل حد ربي بيرزقه وبيعوضه خير 

الله يرزقنا وياكم ويقدر لنا ولكم خير الرجال واوسعهم رزق واكثرهم بركة واحسنهم اخلاقا واللي يكرمونا ويحتونا ويحبونا ويرزقنا منهم ذرية صالحه 

امييييين

----------


## مسك وعوود

كيف حالك قلب الذيب

----------


## بنت_دبي_وبس

يالاااااااااااااا ابا صدييييييييييييييقات مطلقات مثلي

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

عملت هالصفحة لتكون صفحة نضيفة عن المطلقات بخلاف بقية صفحات المطلقات في الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/divorsed?sk...rue#!/divorsed

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

مرحبا

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

الإمبراطورة زين بس صفحات المطلقات في الفيس بوك ممم

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> الإمبراطورة زين بس صفحات المطلقات في الفيس بوك ممم


لهيك بدي اعمل صفحة نضيفة

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

تحدروا ع اعماركن

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> تحدروا ع اعماركن


ما فهمت؟

----------


## امنة المرر

هلا بنات حبيت ها القروب أحس تدعمون بعض ولله الحمد الله يرزق كل وحده فيكم ويوقفها في حياتها

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

صج بس نايمين المنطلقات

----------


## soso888

يارب يا سامع النجوى يا كريم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا غفور
يا عظيم يا قوي يا منان يا ودود يا مجيد يا مجيب دعوة 
الداعي اذا دعاك يارب وفقني انا وكل بنت بزوج صالح
وحياة طيبه يا قادر على كل شئ يا رب العالمين

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

قروب ميت شو ها

----------


## مسك وعوود

مشغولات الغوالي 
ربي يسهل دربهن

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

يارب يا سامع النجوى يا كريم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا غفور
يا عظيم يا قوي يا منان يا ودود يا مجيد يا مجيب دعوة 
الداعي اذا دعاك يارب وفقني انا وكل بنت بزوج صالح
وحياة طيبه يا قادر على كل شئ يا رب العالمين

----------


## شوااخة

مساء الخير

----------


## نووري

مساء الخير 

انا مطلقه وعمري26 سنه وعندي بنت عمرها 7 سنوات 


مطلقه من ثلاث سنوات ..حبيت اسولف معاكم اذا ممكن

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

اهلين منورة

----------


## شوااخة

بوجودكم

----------


## شوااخة

محد هني ؟

----------


## نووري

انا هني

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أنا بعد هنيه

----------


## شوااخة

محد يسولف ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اشحالكن وعلومكن. شو خطتكن للصيف. ورمضان

----------


## Al-3sal

صباحوووووو ..

شحالكم ؟؟

حابة اشارك وياكم بالقروب ..

انا مطلقة و جريب بكمل 2 سنتين ..

حاليا اشتغل ..

عمري 25 ..

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

مرحبا العسل منورة

----------


## حلمي الوردي

قروب ميت

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

وايد ....

----------


## قلب الذيب

مرحبا يا عرايس 2014-2015

شخباركم يا قلبي ..؟

يالله عرفونا عنكم وشعلولو هالقروب

----------


## ميت عنا

مساء الخير ..

شحالكم ؟؟

حابة اشارك وياكم بالقروب ..

انا مطلقة و جريب بكمل 5 سنوات ..

ادور شغل  :3:  ..

عمري 31..

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

هلا ميت عنا اشحالج خويتي
ان شاء الله تتوفقين وتحصلين شغل

----------


## قلب الذيب

> مساء الخير ..
> 
> شحالكم ؟؟
> 
> حابة اشارك وياكم بالقروب ..
> 
> انا مطلقة و جريب بكمل 5 سنوات ..
> 
> ادور شغل  ..
> ...


الله يرزقج يارب رزقا حلالا طيب و يسهل عليج كل امر 
كثري استغفار وابشري بالخير من رب كريم 
ان شاء الله ما تنتهي هالسنه الا انتي مخطوبة وموظفة وكل من قال امين

----------


## سار90

الله يوفقكم..

----------


## سار90

كل مرة بقول رح تفرج وبتتسكر بوجهي ..ليش؟

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> كل مرة بقول رح تفرج وبتتسكر بوجهي ..ليش؟


كلنا هيك
بس لا تيأسي وضلي قولي يارب

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

> كل مرة بقول رح تفرج وبتتسكر بوجهي ..ليش؟


ادعي فديتج ادعي والحمدلله ع كل حال

----------


## قلب الذيب

خلي ثقتج بربج كبيرة واعلمي ان وضعج الان افضل مية الف مرة من اي وضع لو انتي اخترتيه 

امر المومن كله خير ...اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 

الله يثبت قلوبنا على طاعته ويبدل احوالنا للاحسن

----------


## قلب الذيب

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ميت عنا

> الله يرزقج يارب رزقا حلالا طيب و يسهل عليج كل امر 
> كثري استغفار وابشري بالخير من رب كريم 
> ان شاء الله ما تنتهي هالسنه الا انتي مخطوبة وموظفة وكل من قال امين




اللهم امين يارب العالمين 
اجمعين ان شاءالله يالغلااا

----------


## ميت عنا

> هلا ميت عنا اشحالج خويتي
> ان شاء الله تتوفقين وتحصلين شغل




اهلين عيوووني 
بخير الحمدالله 
ان شاءالله ياارب ومن قال فديتج

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

هييه رمضان ع الابواب الله يبلغنا

----------


## ميت عنا

> هييه رمضان ع الابواب الله يبلغنا


اللهم امين يارب العالمين وكل عام وانتو بخير ان شاءالله

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

وانتي بخير

----------


## alqamrah

السلام عليكم أخواتي ... انني عضوة جديده أعرفكم باسمي قمره وأتمنى منكم إفادتي بخبرتكم ... لقد كُنْتُ متردده في المشاركة ولكن أردة ان اخرج من دائرة الانطواء والوحدة والإصرار على بدء حياة جديده لإيماني بأن الدنيا دار العبور وما فيها إنما امتحان واختبار تكون نتيجته النجاح او الخسارة ........ لا اريد الإطالة عليكم وسأبدأ بمشكلتي لكي تحكمون بدون ان اظلم او يظلمني احد .................. مشكلتي أخواتي هي انني تزوجت منذ 12 عاما ... كان والي متردد من الزواج بهذا الرجل ولكني أبديت رغبة في الزواج لحبي للأطفال وبعد ان صَلَّيْتَ الاستخارة ازدادت رغبتي في الارتباط به ... بعد الزواج بثلاثة ايام جاء للمنزل وهو منزل الزوجية وبدأ يضربني بشده وكنت اعتقد انه غاضب من شيء ما ... المهم مرة الأيام وأنجبت طفلا وبعد هذا كله اكتشفت ان له علاقات نسائية عديده وبدأت المشاكل بيني وبينه خاصة انني لم أكن اعرف انه شارب للخمر حماكم الله .. كنت دائماً أقول في قرارة نفسي لماذا لا اسمع الإطراء وكلمات الحب مثل كل زوجين والله يا أخواتي انه لم ينطق يوما بكلمة حبيبتي وكنت أخجل ان اخبره الا انه في يوم أخبرته بأنه لا يحبني ولا يقول لي كذلك الا انه يرد بأن هذه كلها تفاهات ..... كنت المرأه والرجل في آن واحد أتحمل نفقاتي ونفقات طفلي والخادمه لم يأخذ طفله يوما الى المستشفى لا يشتري له ملابس العيد وكنت اسأله فيقول انتي تشتغلين لا نفقه لكي وكنت اصمت حتى لا ادخل في مزيد من المشاكل حتى تبين لي اخيراً انه يظهر مالا يبطن وكان زواجه من اجل المصلحة وكان يريد امرأه عامله حتى يحقق المشاريع التي حققها فعلا لاحقا .... في النهايه عندما وضحت كل نواياه ترك المنزل من غير رجعه وأنهى عقد المنزل وقطع الكهرباء عن المنزل في أشد الشهور حرارة لم يبالي بإبنه الصغير وكل ذلك لأني لم أنجب له الأبناء سوى هذا الطفل المكلوم الذي يسأل أين ذهب ابي يا ماما والدموع تملأ عينيه غير انني أقول بانه ذهب خارج الدولة وسيعود من أجلك يوما ما ...... أخواتي أطلت عليكم ولكنني حاولت الاختصار قدر استطاعتي ..... لقد انتهت حياتي وانا ارغب في ان أنجب لطفلي اخوة يلعب معهم ويأنس لهم لكن حطم كل ما كنت أتمناه وأنهى حياتي وسعادتي ولكن ان الله مع الصابرين .... أخواتي لقد رفعت دعوة طلاق وكنت متردده في الاستمرار لعله يرجع للمنزل ولكن لم يتصل يوما للسؤال على الصغير مما يوضح انه لا يرغب باستمرار حياتنا الزوجيه وارتباطه بأخرى ...... أصبحت مسؤوليتي اكبر وها أنا أعيش في منزل لا كهرباء فيه على الرغم من امر التنفيذ برجوع الكهرباء لم يأبه بالأمر ومتكررة زيارتي لمركز الشرطة من اجل توصيل الكهرباء على الرغم أني لا اعرف مراكز الشرطة بتاتا لقد اثر فيني هذا الامر كثيراً انهض صباحا ابكي بحرقه وأنام كذلك بحرقه ومرارة لقد أصبحت في الثمانية والثلاثين من العمر لقد حطمني حقاً ... أخواتي أتمنى لكم السعادة والتوفيق

----------


## قلب الذيب

> السلام عليكم أخواتي ... انني عضوة جديده أعرفكم باسمي قمره وأتمنى منكم إفادتي بخبرتكم ... لقد كُنْتُ متردده في المشاركة ولكن أردة ان اخرج من دائرة الانطواء والوحدة والإصرار على بدء حياة جديده لإيماني بأن الدنيا دار العبور وما فيها إنما امتحان واختبار تكون نتيجته النجاح او الخسارة ........ لا اريد الإطالة عليكم وسأبدأ بمشكلتي لكي تحكمون بدون ان اظلم او يظلمني احد .................. مشكلتي أخواتي هي انني تزوجت منذ 12 عاما ... كان والي متردد من الزواج بهذا الرجل ولكني أبديت رغبة في الزواج لحبي للأطفال وبعد ان صَلَّيْتَ الاستخارة ازدادت رغبتي في الارتباط به ... بعد الزواج بثلاثة ايام جاء للمنزل وهو منزل الزوجية وبدأ يضربني بشده وكنت اعتقد انه غاضب من شيء ما ... المهم مرة الأيام وأنجبت طفلا وبعد هذا كله اكتشفت ان له علاقات نسائية عديده وبدأت المشاكل بيني وبينه خاصة انني لم أكن اعرف انه شارب للخمر حماكم الله .. كنت دائماً أقول في قرارة نفسي لماذا لا اسمع الإطراء وكلمات الحب مثل كل زوجين والله يا أخواتي انه لم ينطق يوما بكلمة حبيبتي وكنت أخجل ان اخبره الا انه في يوم أخبرته بأنه لا يحبني ولا يقول لي كذلك الا انه يرد بأن هذه كلها تفاهات ..... كنت المرأه والرجل في آن واحد أتحمل نفقاتي ونفقات طفلي والخادمه لم يأخذ طفله يوما الى المستشفى لا يشتري له ملابس العيد وكنت اسأله فيقول انتي تشتغلين لا نفقه لكي وكنت اصمت حتى لا ادخل في مزيد من المشاكل حتى تبين لي اخيراً انه يظهر مالا يبطن وكان زواجه من اجل المصلحة وكان يريد امرأه عامله حتى يحقق المشاريع التي حققها فعلا لاحقا .... في النهايه عندما وضحت كل نواياه ترك المنزل من غير رجعه وأنهى عقد المنزل وقطع الكهرباء عن المنزل في أشد الشهور حرارة لم يبالي بإبنه الصغير وكل ذلك لأني لم أنجب له الأبناء سوى هذا الطفل المكلوم الذي يسأل أين ذهب ابي يا ماما والدموع تملأ عينيه غير انني أقول بانه ذهب خارج الدولة وسيعود من أجلك يوما ما ...... أخواتي أطلت عليكم ولكنني حاولت الاختصار قدر استطاعتي ..... لقد انتهت حياتي وانا ارغب في ان أنجب لطفلي اخوة يلعب معهم ويأنس لهم لكن حطم كل ما كنت أتمناه وأنهى حياتي وسعادتي ولكن ان الله مع الصابرين .... أخواتي لقد رفعت دعوة طلاق وكنت متردده في الاستمرار لعله يرجع للمنزل ولكن لم يتصل يوما للسؤال على الصغير مما يوضح انه لا يرغب باستمرار حياتنا الزوجيه وارتباطه بأخرى ...... أصبحت مسؤوليتي اكبر وها أنا أعيش في منزل لا كهرباء فيه على الرغم من امر التنفيذ برجوع الكهرباء لم يأبه بالأمر ومتكررة زيارتي لمركز الشرطة من اجل توصيل الكهرباء على الرغم أني لا اعرف مراكز الشرطة بتاتا لقد اثر فيني هذا الامر كثيراً انهض صباحا ابكي بحرقه وأنام كذلك بحرقه ومرارة لقد أصبحت في الثمانية والثلاثين من العمر لقد حطمني حقاً ... أخواتي أتمنى لكم السعادة والتوفيق


حسبي الله ونعم الوككيييل ...الله يعوضج خيرا منه 
واعلمي يا اخيه ان امرج كله خير ...والفرج قادم لا محال 
وياختي العيال مب بالكثره ...غيرج عندهم 10 اطفال بس ما فيه بركة 
و حد عنده 1 يسوى عشر عيال ..

انهضي ولا تياسي وتذكري ان ربي وياج بكل لحظة ...وان ربي قادر يغير وضعج للاحسن 
تفاءلي خيرا والحمدلله انج موظفة و ولدج ربي قادر ان يرعاه 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## alqamrah

> حسبي الله ونعم الوككيييل ...الله يعوضج خيرا منه 
> واعلمي يا اخيه ان امرج كله خير ...والفرج قادم لا محال 
> وياختي العيال مب بالكثره ...غيرج عندهم 10 اطفال بس ما فيه بركة 
> و حد عنده 1 يسوى عشر عيال ..
> 
> انهضي ولا تياسي وتذكري ان ربي وياج بكل لحظة ...وان ربي قادر يغير وضعج للاحسن 
> تفاءلي خيرا والحمدلله انج موظفة و ولدج ربي قادر ان يرعاه 
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


جزاك الله خير أخيتي قلب الذيب ..... دوام الحال من المحال ............. فلله ما أعطى ولله ما أخذ والحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## قلب الذيب

و لا تزعليييين احلى شي طلعتي من هالزوواج بهالولد 
اللي وجهه يسوى الدنيا ومن عليها

----------


## alqamrah

> و لا تزعليييين احلى شي طلعتي من هالزوواج بهالولد 
> اللي وجهه يسوى الدنيا ومن عليها


أخيتي قلب الذيب الحمدلله لم أغضب غير أني تأثرة بالأمر بداية وأظن أن تكون مظلوما خير من أن تكون ظالما ... اخيتي ما يضايقني حقيقة أن تكون المرأة خادمة لزوجها لكي ترضيه وتفعل كل ما يسره وتجتهد في الأمر عملا بما قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لغير الله لأمرة المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ... أخيتي أشكرك على مؤزارتك لي وأتمنى من الله أن يفتح لك أبواب رحمته وأبواب رزقه ويمن عليك بالصحة والعافية أبد الآبدين ......

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

> السلام عليكم أخواتي ... انني عضوة جديده أعرفكم باسمي قمره وأتمنى منكم إفادتي بخبرتكم ... لقد كُنْتُ متردده في المشاركة ولكن أردة ان اخرج من دائرة الانطواء والوحدة والإصرار على بدء حياة جديده لإيماني بأن الدنيا دار العبور وما فيها إنما امتحان واختبار تكون نتيجته النجاح او الخسارة ........ لا اريد الإطالة عليكم وسأبدأ بمشكلتي لكي تحكمون بدون ان اظلم او يظلمني احد .................. مشكلتي أخواتي هي انني تزوجت منذ 12 عاما ... كان والي متردد من الزواج بهذا الرجل ولكني أبديت رغبة في الزواج لحبي للأطفال وبعد ان صَلَّيْتَ الاستخارة ازدادت رغبتي في الارتباط به ... بعد الزواج بثلاثة ايام جاء للمنزل وهو منزل الزوجية وبدأ يضربني بشده وكنت اعتقد انه غاضب من شيء ما ... المهم مرة الأيام وأنجبت طفلا وبعد هذا كله اكتشفت ان له علاقات نسائية عديده وبدأت المشاكل بيني وبينه خاصة انني لم أكن اعرف انه شارب للخمر حماكم الله .. كنت دائماً أقول في قرارة نفسي لماذا لا اسمع الإطراء وكلمات الحب مثل كل زوجين والله يا أخواتي انه لم ينطق يوما بكلمة حبيبتي وكنت أخجل ان اخبره الا انه في يوم أخبرته بأنه لا يحبني ولا يقول لي كذلك الا انه يرد بأن هذه كلها تفاهات ..... كنت المرأه والرجل في آن واحد أتحمل نفقاتي ونفقات طفلي والخادمه لم يأخذ طفله يوما الى المستشفى لا يشتري له ملابس العيد وكنت اسأله فيقول انتي تشتغلين لا نفقه لكي وكنت اصمت حتى لا ادخل في مزيد من المشاكل حتى تبين لي اخيراً انه يظهر مالا يبطن وكان زواجه من اجل المصلحة وكان يريد امرأه عامله حتى يحقق المشاريع التي حققها فعلا لاحقا .... في النهايه عندما وضحت كل نواياه ترك المنزل من غير رجعه وأنهى عقد المنزل وقطع الكهرباء عن المنزل في أشد الشهور حرارة لم يبالي بإبنه الصغير وكل ذلك لأني لم أنجب له الأبناء سوى هذا الطفل المكلوم الذي يسأل أين ذهب ابي يا ماما والدموع تملأ عينيه غير انني أقول بانه ذهب خارج الدولة وسيعود من أجلك يوما ما ...... أخواتي أطلت عليكم ولكنني حاولت الاختصار قدر استطاعتي ..... لقد انتهت حياتي وانا ارغب في ان أنجب لطفلي اخوة يلعب معهم ويأنس لهم لكن حطم كل ما كنت أتمناه وأنهى حياتي وسعادتي ولكن ان الله مع الصابرين .... أخواتي لقد رفعت دعوة طلاق وكنت متردده في الاستمرار لعله يرجع للمنزل ولكن لم يتصل يوما للسؤال على الصغير مما يوضح انه لا يرغب باستمرار حياتنا الزوجيه وارتباطه بأخرى ...... أصبحت مسؤوليتي اكبر وها أنا أعيش في منزل لا كهرباء فيه على الرغم من امر التنفيذ برجوع الكهرباء لم يأبه بالأمر ومتكررة زيارتي لمركز الشرطة من اجل توصيل الكهرباء على الرغم أني لا اعرف مراكز الشرطة بتاتا لقد اثر فيني هذا الامر كثيراً انهض صباحا ابكي بحرقه وأنام كذلك بحرقه ومرارة لقد أصبحت في الثمانية والثلاثين من العمر لقد حطمني حقاً ... أخواتي أتمنى لكم السعادة والتوفيق


خويتي فديتج حاولي انه ما تضايجين بعمرج ودوم رددي الحمدلله و صدقيني ها من امتحان من الله لازم تصبرين و بإذن الله بيعوضج باللي يسعدج 
افرحي مع ها الولد اطلعي واتناسي هم الدنيا معاه

----------


## alqamrah

> خويتي فديتج حاولي انه ما تضايجين بعمرج ودوم رددي الحمدلله و صدقيني ها من امتحان من الله لازم تصبرين و بإذن الله بيعوضج باللي يسعدج 
> افرحي مع ها الولد اطلعي واتناسي هم الدنيا معاه


 اخيتي مطلقه وافتخر جزيتي خيرا في ردك على موضوعي وإني لسعيدة بمعرفتك والأخوات في القروب الذي أصبح الصديق الذي ألجأ إليه للتعبير عن ما بداخلي ...... وشكرا أحبكم في الله ...... يقول احد الشعراء : تصبر ان عقب الصبر خيرا *** ولا تجزع لنائبه تنوب 
فإن اليسر بعد العسر يأتي *** وعند الضيق تنكشف الكروب 
وكم جزعت نفوس من أمور *** أتى من دونها فرج قريب

----------


## نووري

لدعوتي اتزوج واطلع وافتك من هالبيت وربي باقي شعره واتجنن من اهلي ..


خاطري احس ب أمان احس احد يعتبرني مهمه في حياته ..


الحمدلله مؤمنه بالله بس  تعبت وربي تعبت ..يمكن لو وحده غيري شردت من زمان ..تكفون ادعولي وربي كل يوم ادعيلكم واتابعكم بصمت ..




لا إله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..أستغفرك ربي وأتوب إليك

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> لدعوتي اتزوج واطلع وافتك من هالبيت وربي باقي شعره واتجنن من اهلي ..
> 
> 
> خاطري احس ب أمان احس احد يعتبرني مهمه في حياته ..
> 
> 
> الحمدلله مؤمنه بالله بس تعبت وربي تعبت ..يمكن لو وحده غيري شردت من زمان ..تكفون ادعولي وربي كل يوم ادعيلكم واتابعكم بصمت ..
> 
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالا
طولي بالك ولا تسوينها في نفسك وإنتي الوحيدة اللي بتخسري
إلجئي لربك 
وخليكي مواظبة على المشركة في هالبوست وسويلك نشاط في حياتك يشغلك وينسيكي الوضع

----------


## ماسه حساسه

> السلام عليكم أخواتي ... انني عضوة جديده أعرفكم باسمي قمره وأتمنى منكم إفادتي بخبرتكم ... لقد كُنْتُ متردده في المشاركة ولكن أردة ان اخرج من دائرة الانطواء والوحدة والإصرار على بدء حياة جديده لإيماني بأن الدنيا دار العبور وما فيها إنما امتحان واختبار تكون نتيجته النجاح او الخسارة ........ لا اريد الإطالة عليكم وسأبدأ بمشكلتي لكي تحكمون بدون ان اظلم او يظلمني احد .................. مشكلتي أخواتي هي انني تزوجت منذ 12 عاما ... كان والي متردد من الزواج بهذا الرجل ولكني أبديت رغبة في الزواج لحبي للأطفال وبعد ان صَلَّيْتَ الاستخارة ازدادت رغبتي في الارتباط به ... بعد الزواج بثلاثة ايام جاء للمنزل وهو منزل الزوجية وبدأ يضربني بشده وكنت اعتقد انه غاضب من شيء ما ... المهم مرة الأيام وأنجبت طفلا وبعد هذا كله اكتشفت ان له علاقات نسائية عديده وبدأت المشاكل بيني وبينه خاصة انني لم أكن اعرف انه شارب للخمر حماكم الله .. كنت دائماً أقول في قرارة نفسي لماذا لا اسمع الإطراء وكلمات الحب مثل كل زوجين والله يا أخواتي انه لم ينطق يوما بكلمة حبيبتي وكنت أخجل ان اخبره الا انه في يوم أخبرته بأنه لا يحبني ولا يقول لي كذلك الا انه يرد بأن هذه كلها تفاهات ..... كنت المرأه والرجل في آن واحد أتحمل نفقاتي ونفقات طفلي والخادمه لم يأخذ طفله يوما الى المستشفى لا يشتري له ملابس العيد وكنت اسأله فيقول انتي تشتغلين لا نفقه لكي وكنت اصمت حتى لا ادخل في مزيد من المشاكل حتى تبين لي اخيراً انه يظهر مالا يبطن وكان زواجه من اجل المصلحة وكان يريد امرأه عامله حتى يحقق المشاريع التي حققها فعلا لاحقا .... في النهايه عندما وضحت كل نواياه ترك المنزل من غير رجعه وأنهى عقد المنزل وقطع الكهرباء عن المنزل في أشد الشهور حرارة لم يبالي بإبنه الصغير وكل ذلك لأني لم أنجب له الأبناء سوى هذا الطفل المكلوم الذي يسأل أين ذهب ابي يا ماما والدموع تملأ عينيه غير انني أقول بانه ذهب خارج الدولة وسيعود من أجلك يوما ما ...... أخواتي أطلت عليكم ولكنني حاولت الاختصار قدر استطاعتي ..... لقد انتهت حياتي وانا ارغب في ان أنجب لطفلي اخوة يلعب معهم ويأنس لهم لكن حطم كل ما كنت أتمناه وأنهى حياتي وسعادتي ولكن ان الله مع الصابرين .... أخواتي لقد رفعت دعوة طلاق وكنت متردده في الاستمرار لعله يرجع للمنزل ولكن لم يتصل يوما للسؤال على الصغير مما يوضح انه لا يرغب باستمرار حياتنا الزوجيه وارتباطه بأخرى ...... أصبحت مسؤوليتي اكبر وها أنا أعيش في منزل لا كهرباء فيه على الرغم من امر التنفيذ برجوع الكهرباء لم يأبه بالأمر ومتكررة زيارتي لمركز الشرطة من اجل توصيل الكهرباء على الرغم أني لا اعرف مراكز الشرطة بتاتا لقد اثر فيني هذا الامر كثيراً انهض صباحا ابكي بحرقه وأنام كذلك بحرقه ومرارة لقد أصبحت في الثمانية والثلاثين من العمر لقد حطمني حقاً ... أخواتي أتمنى لكم السعادة والتوفيق


والدك كان محق في تردده واقترح ان تخبريه بكل ما يجري لعل يجد لك حلا او يضع لذلك الشخص حدا حتى يقف عن الضرب والشرب، وتوقفي عن الخيال لانه يؤذيكي وحاولي إصلاح واقعك باي طريقة لكي ترجع حياتك وحياة طفلك لطبيعتها... انا متعاطفة معك ولكني فكرت كثيرا واحترت كيف أساعدك ... أكثري من قول لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ، لعلها دعوة مستجابة تغير حالك كله في غمضة عين ... انت تريد وانا اريد والله يفعل ما يريد ... ولا تقولي انك محطمة مهما كان احتفظي برباطة جاشك... فأنت قوية ان شاء الله  :31:

----------


## Mis angela

للأسف رجعت لكم والحمد لله على السراء والضراء

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

ليش للاسف

----------


## Al-3sal

كل عام و انتو بخير ..


مبارك عليكم الشهر ..


شحالكم ؟؟

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

الحمدلله يسرج الحال

----------


## شوااخة

مسا الخير 
شحالكم

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

الحمدلله قروب راقد

----------


## مسك وعوود

الحمدلله اطياب

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

خلونا نعمل حاجة مفيدة في هالتجمع
فكرو معي

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

مثل شو

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

> مثل شو


اي شي يحسسنا اننا جزء فعال بهاالمجتمع مو عالة لاننا مطلقات
او ندعم بعضنا بطريقة و بخرى للزواج، على ابسط شكل نتفق على عمل يومي من صلاة او قران او استغفار والدعاء بلزوج الصالح

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

اوكيك

----------


## مسك وعوود

مرحبا خواتي

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

اهلين

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

ويييي طلع عليه العناكب ها القروب

----------


## مسك وعوود

هههههههههههههههههاي

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

اشحالج مسك و عود

----------


## اموووره

بووووووووووووووووووو

انا جنيه 
خخخخخخخخ

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

سلاما قوما من رب رحيم

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

ليش جيه القروب ميت

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

لسه ما تزوجتو

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

لا تذكريني بروحه نفسيتي في الارض

----------


## Al-3sal

هلا و غلا .. السموحه انشغلت وااااايد 

الزوج و الابو و الاخ و اي حد علاكون هو مب مصدر السعاده .. انتي تقدرين تصنعين السعاده لنفسج .. بالنسبالي مب رابطة حياتي باي شخص عالكون .. اعتمدو عاعماركم و عيشو حياتكم .. صح تجربة الطلاق مالمة بس فيها دروووووس قوية و لازم نحمد الله ان نحن تطلقنا .. تخيلو اليوم وحده معرسه تقولي ان تستلم من راتبها 3000 درهم و الباجي تعطيه لريلها !!

----------


## حب ربها شاغل قل

الله يرزق جميع بنات المسلمين الازواج الصالحين والذريه الصالحه

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

ااااااامين مب بنات بس والمطلقات بعد فديتنا

----------


## Al-3sal

يالحلوات 

احس اني مضايقة و ما اعرف من شو بالضبط , الحمد لله احسن وظيفه عندي و احسن راتب و سيارة و طلعات و روحات بس في شي ناقص , لدرجه اني قررت اكمل دراستي بس احس الضيقه تزيد .. 

شورو علي .. انا حابه حياتي بعد الطلاق و مستانسه ..


ابا عندي دبلوم من التقنية و حابه اكمل فبيكون 4 سنوات و محارة بين تخصص الهندسة المدنية و البزنس 

الهندسة بتكون بكلية الاولاد و البزنس بفرع البنات 


شو رايكم ؟؟؟

----------


## Al-3sal

يالحلوات 

احس اني مضايقة و ما اعرف من شو بالضبط , الحمد لله احسن وظيفه عندي و احسن راتب و سيارة و طلعات و روحات بس في شي ناقص , لدرجه اني قررت اكمل دراستي بس احس الضيقه تزيد .. 

شورو علي .. انا حابه حياتي بعد الطلاق و مستانسه ..


ابا عندي دبلوم من التقنية و حابه اكمل فبيكون 4 سنوات و محارة بين تخصص الهندسة المدنية و البزنس 

الهندسة بتكون بكلية الاولاد و البزنس بفرع البنات 


شو رايكم ؟؟؟

----------


## سمووحة

الله يعين كل مظلوم والنساء وصى عليهن رب العالمين والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لكن وين اللي يتبعون الدين الحمد لله الله يعوضنا خير خواتي

----------


## سمووحة

وفعلا كلام الخوات صح لازم ماتتعلق حياتنا بشخص نقدر نعيش ونبني حياتنا ونثبت وجودنا في هالحياة وخسارة شخص مب خسارة الدنيا الخسارة خسارة الدين والروح نسأل الله الثبات على الدين الدنيا فانية عيشوا فيها واستانسوا في حدود مايرضي الله تعالى والجنة مافيها أعزب باذن الله  :2:

----------


## غرور 89

حلو قروبكم ماشاءالله
ربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## مسك وعوود

لا خساره ولا شي اهم شي اهتم بنفسي وعيالي والي راح ماضي ماضي وارد واقول ماضي

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

ما شفت الدنيا الا بعد طلاقي تراه راحة لبعض الحريم مثلي

----------


## مكسورة =(

غبار  :24: 
صحيح مانربط سعادتنا ب انسان لكن البيئه حوليني كلها اعراس وفلانه انخطبت وتزوجت وحملت وعيلت وانتي يطالعونج من فوق لتحت اويطالعونج بنظرة شفقه وكانج ناقصه او فيج عيب بس لانج مطلقه 

واعرف وحده دايم كنت اسمع عنها واشوفها بعيني انها راعية سوالف والكل يحقد ومايدانيها ابد وسمعتها بالارض ومن تملكت الكل حطها فوق راسها ويمدحها مدح لانها تزوجت ! 

 :19:  دايما المطلقة يحطون فيها عيوب الدنيا لو كانت من اشرف واطهر البنات دايما هي المعيوبه مجتمع مقرف

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

لازم يكون للمطلقة ثقة بنفسها اهم شيء 
و تتصرف بطبيعتها ترا الطلاق مب مرض ولا عيب خلقي ولا اعاقة عسب تستحق الشفقة انتي انسانة طبيعية 
ترا الحرمة بشخصيتها بانجازاتها مب بريلها ولا عيالها الزواج مب ختم عسب يقبلنا المجتمع عيشوا حياتكم طبيعية

----------


## Al-3sal

> غبار 
> صحيح مانربط سعادتنا ب انسان لكن البيئه حوليني كلها اعراس وفلانه انخطبت وتزوجت وحملت وعيلت وانتي يطالعونج من فوق لتحت اويطالعونج بنظرة شفقه وكانج ناقصه او فيج عيب بس لانج مطلقه 
> 
> واعرف وحده دايم كنت اسمع عنها واشوفها بعيني انها راعية سوالف والكل يحقد ومايدانيها ابد وسمعتها بالارض ومن تملكت الكل حطها فوق راسها ويمدحها مدح لانها تزوجت ! 
> 
>  دايما المطلقة يحطون فيها عيوب الدنيا لو كانت من اشرف واطهر البنات دايما هي المعيوبه مجتمع مقرف



اهم شي تكونين قويه مب معناته ان تزاعجين و ..... الخ 


اهم شي ثقة بالنفس و الزواج و الطلاق شرات الشركة يوم تنجح تستمر و يوم تخسر تفلس و هالشي مب نهاية العالم بالعكس انا اقولج اياها الطلاق بالنسبالي بداية حياه يديده صدق صدق صدق بدون مجاملة , مب مهم راي الناس اللي حولينج فيج اهم شي راي عمرج بنفسج ..

و الزواج ما يخص بالجمال و لا بالرشاقة و لا بال ........ الخ 

هاي ارزاق من عند الله ..

حبي نفسج و ابتدي من اول و يديد و اعتمدي عنفسج , لانج حره نفسج ..

----------


## Al-3sal

لو بتمين تراقبين الناس شو بيقولون بتتعبين طااااااااااااااااااااااااااف , فلانه شافتني بنظره شفقه , فلانه تعطي نغزات , اول مره طنشي و لو ثاني مره تكرر هالشي ابتسمي و ردي بكل هدوء لو كان الكلام موجهلج و شوفي كيف بيحترمونج ..

----------


## سامية22

بارك الله وجزاكي الله خير جزاء

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

كنت شراتها بس عقب خلاص عادي ع العكس ادور ع الاشياء اللي تسعدني وتسعد عيالي

----------


## Al-3sal

شحالكم بعد هالاجازه الطويلة ؟؟

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

زينين الحمدلله

----------


## Al-3sal

دوووم يارب :12:

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

اتريا المعرس طول واايد

----------


## اموووره

هههههههههههه

اول مشاركة لي وياكن 

الله يوفقكن بالزوج الصالح اللي يعوض ايام وسنين الحرمان

----------


## اموووره

طوفت وااااايد معاريس 

اخاف اكرر تجربة الطلاق

واحس انني غير مب اي رجل يفهمني

شكلي بعييز وانا وحييييده

----------


## بنت_دبي_وبس

والحياه لازم يكون فيها رجل ؟؟؟

بالعكس انا اشوف عمرررررررررري وايد مرتاحه جيه .. الحمدلله

----------


## Al-3sal

صباح الخير صبايا 

بالنسبالي الريال مب كل شي بالدنيا , اهم شي ريال يقدرج و يحشمج مب يعذبج و تموتين ناقصه عمر 


و اللي يباكن بيقلبكم شرات ما انتو بدون اي تغير

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

اتري بس احس عمري مرتاحة جيه

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

> طوفت وااااايد معاريس 
> 
> اخاف اكرر تجربة الطلاق
> 
> واحس انني غير مب اي رجل يفهمني
> 
> شكلي بعييز وانا وحييييده


صح مي تو يعني اريد ريال غير سبيشل ما اعرف اوصفه بس غير

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

> صباح الخير صبايا 
> 
> بالنسبالي الريال مب كل شي بالدنيا , اهم شي ريال يقدرج و يحشمج مب يعذبج و تموتين ناقصه عمر 
> 
> 
> و اللي يباكن بيقلبكم شرات ما انتو بدون اي تغير


صح ترانا جيه ولا جيه عايشين عايشين

----------


## اموووره

> صح مي تو يعني اريد ريال غير سبيشل ما اعرف اوصفه بس غير


وانا اباه فل سبيشل  :15: 

بس ماشي يختي عيوبهم واااايد

صرت اخاف من الوحده وفعلا اخاف اتنازل عن حريتي وارتبط  :28: 

الله يرزقني اللي يتمناه قلبي  :31:

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

دوم اقول للوالدة ابا هامور ما صبرت عسب اخذ واحد عادي لا

----------


## اموووره

> دوم اقول للوالدة ابا هامور ما صبرت عسب اخذ واحد عادي لا


الهوامير يوم بيملون بياخذون وحده ثانيه 

ابيه هامور بقلبه وبطيبته وبحنانه

----------


## Al-3sal

عندي مبادء بحياتي 

و من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا 

و عسى ربي يرزق الكل بالهوامير  :16:

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

ههههههه اولهم انا خخخخخ 
يا خي الزواج هم ما ادري شو نبا فيه

----------


## أم زمرده

*"إِنَّ قُرْآَنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُوداً" .. يا رب اجعلنا ممن تشهد لهم الملائكة يوم القيامة بإننا قمنا من الليل، وقرأنا القرآن، وصلينا بالقرآن، وتهجدنا بالقرآن،،*

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

مرحبا منطلقات اشحالكن علومكن

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

رقود ما هذا قروب راقد

----------


## *الإمبراطورة*

صآآآمدوووون

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

الا ما اعرف ليش احس زواج المطلقة اللي عندها عيال انانية ولا شو رايكم

----------


## مسك وعوود

صعب عاد اذا معك عيال كبار لو صغار الامور طيبه

----------


## اموووره

شحالكن حريمات علومكن

لا مب صعب متى ماياج النصيب وكان الرجل متفهم ومتقبل وضعج 

عيالج اكيد بيتقبلون الوضع اعرف وااااايد حريم تزوجن وعندهن عيال سواء ارامل والا مطلقات

الله يرزق كل محرومه

----------


## مطلقة وافتخر

نحن بخير والحمدلله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

وين الناس

----------


## future dreams

الطلاق والفشل ممكن يكون هي العجله الي تحرك حياتكم للسعي للأفضل ...
الي عندها عيال تربيهم احسن تربيه ..
الي بدون عيال ترى والله الدنيا بعدها بخير وفي مجال تتزوجين الشباب مب مثل قبل ما يحبون المطلقه بالعكس صار هل الشي عااااااادي جدا ....ويدورون دواره ع يبغون مطلقه خاصه اذا هو مطلق او ارمل ...ساعات يكون فررريش هذا ونصيبج ...

----------


## ليندااااا

اللهم اني أسألك أني أشهد أنك انت الله لا إله إلا انت وحدك لا شريك لك , لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شىء قدير 
اللهم إني أسألك أني أشهد أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد 
اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد ,لا إله إلا أنت المنان ,بديع السماوات والأرض ,يا ذو الجلال والإكرام

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شو ها القروب النايم خبرونا لو تزوجتن

----------


## 3soo0la

السلام عليكم....شحالكن عساكن بخير...انا اتابعكم من كم سنه....الله يسعدكن ويوفقن...انا مطلقه من ٤سنين...تعذبت وجفت الويل بعد طلاقي...خسرت كل شي...وصرت لاشئ...جلست بيني وبين نفسي وقلت لازم أوقف من يديد محد بيدعمني غير نفسي...غيرت من نفسي أشياء وأيده...واولها تقربت من ربي كثير...سبحان الله كان حكمه من طلاقي اني ألجأ لربي واكون قريبه ....حمد الله قمت استعيد أشياء خسرتها...داومت بعد اراده واصرار...وخذت موتر الي تمنيته وكان حلمي...ودخلت جامعه الي كنت أتمنى ادخلها من زمان....سبحان الله طلاقي صار بدائه حياه يديده لي...صدق وأيد فرحانه من نفسي وفخوره من نفسي...قدرت اخلي طلاقي نجاح لنفسي ...ولدي دخلته مدرسه...وهذي مختصر او نبذه من حياتي الي كانت كلها الم..،وحاولت اخليها أمل يزيد لي وتقريبا قدرت..،ان شاء الله أكون اخت لكم وصديقه وقت ضيقتكم...ربي يسعدنا ويوفقنا ويعوضنا عِوَض الصالحين فالدنيا والاخره...ويجبر بخاطرنا...ويحفظ عيالنا...

----------


## أم زمرده

طيِّبوا مواجعكم بالاستغفار .. سيتحول الضيق إلى بهجة والقلق لطمأنينية

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما شاء الله عسولة بصراحة فرحانة لج

----------


## 3soo0la

فديتج...وأنتي الله يسعدج ويحقق مناج ...هاليومين مراكض أدور ع محامي ارفع قضيه نفقه وبدل سكن من ٤ سنين وتفقه الولد مثل ماهي..وماطالبت ببدل سكن مع اني ادفع شهريا لاهلي...الله يسر أموري..وأخذ حق ولدي كامل ...دعواتكم...

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقج خويتي وينصرج 
سمعي انا لما رفعت ع طليقي قضية نفقة وكبت التميمي صح غالي بس يا حق عيالي بس طليقي الحمار أخذ قرض اول ما سمع عن الدعوة

----------


## 3soo0la

حمد الله خذيتي حق عيالج....انا أفكر ماوكل محامي ....لان هو مَش معرس والتزاماته قليله ...فاجوف الموضوع بيمشي ان شاء الله ...بعد ماخلص من نفقه الولد وأجره خادمه...برفع دعوى بدل سكن...

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقج خويتي

----------


## أم زمرده

طيِّبوا مواجعكم بالاستغفار .. سيتحول الضيق إلى بهجة والقلق لطمأنينية

----------


## عهد الأصدقاء

الله يبارك فيكم على هالتجمع الرائع

والله يوفق الجميع .. بس لي طلب .. وطلب مهم 
لازم نتأكد من اي حديث او دعاء (( خاااااصة )) اذا كان اخره من قال هذا الدعاء استجيي له او غقر له ..... الخ 
لان بعض منها مكذوب او موضوع .. وجزاكم الله خير 

ووفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضاه

----------


## malak1984

يسعد مساكم ياصبايا،، انا ملاك القحطاني من اليمن ،، مطلقة ^_^ وحبيت اشاركم بها الجروب ياريت مايكون فيه اي ازعاج ويكون وجودي مرحب بينكم

----------


## almal3ka1

مرحبا 


انا بشارك معاكم 

انا مطلقه و عندي 2 ولدين 
و حاليا اشتغل و ادرس

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أهلين خواتي نورنا القروب

----------


## almal3ka1

> أهلين خواتي نورنا القروب


النور نورج فديتج  :12:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

القروب راقد

----------


## almal3ka1

صباح الخير ..

انا مفكره اقدم عند الخطابة , لاني ابا الحلال و ما اروم اعيش بدون ريال 

و اهلي عادي عندهم و بالعكس يشجعون  :5: 


اممممم


ابا حد ثقة يا من دبي او الشارجه (خطابه ) ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لو حصلتي خبريني 
بصراحة رياييل ها الزمن زبالة

----------


## almal3ka1

> لو حصلتي خبريني 
> بصراحة رياييل ها الزمن زبالة


بكل مكان شي المناسب او المب مناسب 

حصلت بدبي و بجه حكومية 

خدمه بناء بدبي 

http://www.cda.gov.ae/ar/socialcare/...mentBinaa.aspx


حابه اقدم عنهم احس ان اضمن و ثقه 


حطي مواصفات الشخص اللي تبينه ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

و الخيبة لازم أسير دبي عسب أقدم

----------


## السعدية 88

مشكوره حبيبتي في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## almal3ka1

> و الخيبة لازم أسير دبي عسب أقدم


انا بعدني ما اتصلت فيهم بتصل و بتاكد

----------


## almal3ka1

> مشكوره حبيبتي في ميزان حسناتج




حياج الله الغالية و الناس لبعضها  :12:

----------


## ريم العسووله

:34: 


يغلق الموضوع لأنه قديم
بإمكانكن فتح تجمع جديد عزيزاتي

----------

